# Pioli Out



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 13:23)

Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.

La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.

Quello che mi fa rabbia è il suo voler fare "lo scienziato". Il calcio è lo sport più semplice del mondo,bisogna buttare una palla in rete. Non è fisica quantistica. Giuro che non capirò mai gli allenatori che si complicano la vita invece di pensare alle cose semplici.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 13:25)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...



PioliOut!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 13:27)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> PioliOut!!!


 messo pure come firma al mio profilo!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 13:29)

..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Lunedì alle 13:31)

Grazie di tutto Pioli ma per fare lo step successivo c'è bisogno di qualcosa di più, stesso discorso per la dirigenza che ha toppato due mercati consecutivi.


----------



## shevchampions (Lunedì alle 13:32)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Secondo te come potremmo migliorarci - chi dovremmo prendere al suo posto rimanendo realistici?


----------



## Stylox10 (Lunedì alle 13:32)

Anche io sono arrabbiato per il risultato di ieri ma non penso minimamente ad in Pioli allontanato dal Milan.

La squadra ancora lo segue (si vede in campo) e il progetto di crescita dei ragazzi va avanti con lui.

Recentemente ha sbagliato la lettura in corso di alcune partite,ieri, ad esempio, togliere Bennacer è stato un vero autogol. Uscito il numero 4 siamo sprofondati, questo può indicare due cose:

- errore del mister

- panchina non all’altezza 

Forse le colpe non sono solo sue tutto sommato…

Ora mi auguro solo che l’ambiente e i tifosi non incidano sul gruppo squadra, bisogna restare uniti soprattutto nelle difficoltà.

Sempre Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Lunedì alle 13:33)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Sono contrarissimo.

Mi viene rabbia solo a leggerle queste parole.

Considero Pioli attualmente nettamente il miglior tecnico in Italia e vedendo giocare ogni settimana le squadre la cosa è evidente.

Sembra che molti si siano rintanati nell'ombra pronti a cogliere un momento a cui aggrapparsi per prendersi rivincite personali basate sul nulla. 

Anche ieri, le famose "mosse di Pioli" avevano blindato la partita sul 2-0.

L'azione del 2-0 è orchestrata da Vranckx e Pobega i suoi due cambi.

Che poi nel finale ci sono errori individuali e di atteggiamento ci sta. Forse ci fosse stato Giroud al posto di De keteleare nell'ultima azione avrebbe rinviato o Pobega non si sarebbe fatto trascinare fuori se al suo posto ci fosse stato Krunic, uno con più esperienza di vrnckx non avrebbe concesso il fallo del cross del 2-2.
Ma come detto, noi siamo obbligati a passare attraverso il far passare i giovani all'interno di una serie di errori perchè maturino. E' la strada che ci ha portato allo scudetto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Lunedì alle 13:36)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Anche io sono arrabbiato per il risultato di ieri ma non penso minimamente ad in Pioli allontanato dal Milan.
> 
> La squadra ancora lo segue (si vede in campo) e il progetto di crescita dei ragazzi va avanti con lui.
> 
> ...


Bennacer è uscito sull'1-0 ed era puntato dai romanisti che volevano farlo espellere.

Dopo il cambio abbiamo continuato a dominare fino all'85' e abbiamo fatto il 2-0 grazie alla coppia vranckx (che ha avviato l'azione) e Pobega.

Troppe volte si giudica sugli episodi. Se non regaliamo il corner del 2-1 eravmo qui a celebrare una grande partita e un grande contributo di chi è entrato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Lunedì alle 13:42)

Per me può andare anche domani, ma serve però un sostituto che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità con una società che non ha intenzione di spendere nemmeno una lira per nuovi rinforzi.

Non so se si trova un sostituto così.


----------



## Stylox10 (Lunedì alle 13:42)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è uscito sull'1-0 ed era puntato dai romanisti che volevano farlo espellere.
> 
> Dopo il cambio abbiamo continuato a dominare fino all'85' e abbiamo fatto il 2-0 grazie alla coppia vranckx (che ha avviato l'azione) e Pobega.
> 
> Troppe volte si giudica sugli episodi. Se non regaliamo il corner del 2-1 eravmo qui a celebrare una grande partita e un grande contributo di chi è entrato.


Si certo, hanno contribuito al 2-0.

Ma il filtro che ti garantisce Benna e l’ordine tattico non puoi averlo con loro.

Magari con lui in campo si poteva vincere 1-0 chissà…

Io se un giocatore è in partita lo lascio in campo, ammonizione o meno (Oppure diamo ragione al Limone?).

Opinioni legate ad episodi come dicevi giustamente tu, la cosa importante ora è restare uniti e proteggere la squadra. Il pericolo che la tifoseria possa combinarla grossa è dietro l’angolo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 13:42)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è uscito sull'1-0 ed era puntato dai romanisti che volevano farlo espellere.
> 
> Dopo il cambio abbiamo continuato a dominare fino all'85' e abbiamo fatto il 2-0 grazie alla coppia vranckx (che ha avviato l'azione) e Pobega.
> 
> Troppe volte si giudica sugli episodi. Se non regaliamo il corner del 2-1 eravmo qui a celebrare una grande partita e un grande contributo di chi è entrato.



Se avessimo vinto 2 a 1 ci sarebbero state le stesse critiche.
Il secondo gol è quasi tutto merito di Leao e ripeto, il cambio di Pobega era più che giusto, sennò benna si faceva espellere. Ha sbagliato tutto il resto. Vranx, Gabbia e CDK. Non è poca cosa. 

PioliOut!


----------



## R41D3N (Lunedì alle 13:43)

Mi viene da ridere a leggere certe affermazioni. Ma avete visto che cambi avevamo ieri in panca? La rosa del Milan ha delle grosse lacune e piuttosto paga un mercato assolutamente fallimentare. Pioli sicuramente avrà delle responsabilità per i cambi ma ieri sera c'è stata anche una bella dose di sfortuna. Vrankxs che va a fare quel fallo inutile e la dormita successiva di alcuni dei nostri che sarebbero si da prendere a calci ne c.ulo. Non è Pioli il problema, un altro allenatore con quella squadra combinerebbe poco e niente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 13:45)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Mi viene da ridere a leggere certe affermazioni. Ma avete visto che cambi avevamo ieri in panca? La rosa del Milan ha delle grosse lacune e piuttosto paga un mercato assolutamente fallimentare. Pioli sicuramente avrà delle responsabilità per i cambi ma ieri sera c'è stata anche una bella dose di sfortuna. Vrankxs che va a fare quel fallo inutile e la dormita successiva di alcuni dei nostri che sarebbero si da prendere a calci ne c.ulo. Non è Pioli il problema, un altro allenatore con quella squadra combinerebbe poco e niente.



Conte con questa squadra sarebbe esattamente al posto del Napoli e con lo stesso vantaggio sulla seconda, se non di più.


----------



## Zenos (Lunedì alle 13:46)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono contrarissimo.
> 
> Mi viene rabbia solo a leggerle queste parole.
> 
> ...


La squadra è a posto.
Dobbiamo aspettare la crescita dei giovani.
Tatarusanu in attesa di Maignan.
Mercato ottimo.
No ai Top, si ai giovani.
Lo stadio solo a Milano.
Ed ora....Pioli miglior allenatore in Italia.

Neanche tutti i miei conoscenti gobbi arrivano a tanto quando cercano di trollarmi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Lunedì alle 13:46)

E comunque per me prima di Pioli chi realmente dovrebbe levare le tende è Maldini.
Gli ultimi due mercati avrebbero dovuto darci la spinta definitiva e invece li ha cannati tutti e due.
Ma d'altronde cosa aspettarsi da uno che mette Giampaolo sulla panchina del Milan e che spende 35 milioni per il terzo trequartista dopo 2 mesi di tira e molla...


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 13:48)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Dunque… la nostra dirigenza fa schifo perché Paolo e Massara (sopratutto Paolo immagino) non sanno fare il loro lavoro e sono lì per caso. Di conseguenza visto che non ci sono più giocatori di altre gestioni abbiamo una rosa di giocatori scarsi (salvo qualche eccezione perché anche gli orologi rotti funzionano due volte al giorno).
Contemporaneamente abbiano uno staff medico inadeguato essendoci sempre almeno 10 infortunato.
Infine c’è Pioli che è scarsissimo e, anzi, ormai finito. 
Quindi tu dici che con questa rosa Klopp, Guardiola o chi per loro avrebbero gli stessi punti del Napoli?
Oppure La Rosa è forte (e allora siamo merito alla dirigenza) e pioli ci sta rallentando?
Oppure fa tutti schifo siamo secondi per caso, abbiamo vinto lo scudetto per caso e siamo arrivati secondi due stagioni fa per caso?


----------



## Beppe85 (Lunedì alle 13:49)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Conte con questa squadra sarebbe esattamente al posto del Napoli e con lo stesso vantaggio sulla seconda, se non di più.


Conte forse sì ma qualunque altro sarebbe dietro. Solo Conte riesce a trasformare la squadra in questo modo. Persino Guardiola farebbe peggio di Pioli. Conte comunque non arriverà, stiamo come al solito parlando del nulla.


----------



## DaveD (Lunedì alle 13:49)

Ieri il Milan ha fatto una grande partita, bastava un filo di esperienza in più e non fare fallo nella ns trequarti. Su azione non avrebbero mai segnato nemmeno in 180 minuti

Purtroppo avere giocatori giovani vuol dire anche questo, Vranckx sbaglia come è normale che sia.

Pioli ha sbagliato i cambi? Intanto Vranckx e Pobega hanno costruito il 2-0

Il calcio è un gioco semplice sì, infatti Allegri con un pullman davanti alla porta (un 5-4-1) difende per 90' e la sfanga sempre con un gol casuale negli ultimi minuti. Secondo voi si va da qualche parte così? Vi piacerebbe vedere partite in cui aspettiamo l'avversario nella ns area di rigore?

Dio grazie che abbiamo un allenatore che ci fa giocare a calcio, ci ha riportato sulla vetta del campionato e ha fatto crescere giocatori importanti.

Poi non sempre gira tutto bene, ma la strada è quella giusta.


----------



## JDT (Lunedì alle 13:49)

Non mi pronuncio, sono ancora troppo condizionato da ieri, ma visto il budget a disposizione mi limito a dire che se dobbiamo togliere Pioli per il Giampaolo di turno, mi tengo Pioli e amen, abbiamo altri problemi strutturali di cui lui è esente da colpe.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Lunedì alle 13:51)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dunque… la nostra dirigenza fa schifo perché Paolo e Massara (sopratutto Paolo immagino) non sanno fare il loro lavoro e sono lì per caso. Di conseguenza visto che non ci sono più giocatori di altre gestioni abbiamo una rosa di giocatori scarsi (salvo qualche eccezione perché anche gli orologi rotti funzionano due volte al giorno).
> Contemporaneamente abbiano uno staff medico inadeguato essendoci sempre almeno 10 infortunato.
> Infine c’è Pioli che è scarsissimo e, anzi, ormai finito.
> Quindi tu dici che con questa rosa Klopp, Guardiola o chi per loro avrebbero gli stessi punti del Napoli?
> ...


Secondo me la rosa è buona per questo campionato ridicolo ma con lacune evidenti e croniche, bastava un paio di acquisti per renderla ancora più forte e invece sono riusciti nell'impresa di indebolirla.
Per me la colpa principale di questa situazione è di Maldini e Massara, poi viene tutto il resto (Pioli che si mette a fare il fenomeno, i giocatori che fanno falli inutili come Vrankx ecc).


----------



## Swaitak (Lunedì alle 13:53)

Ibra era stato confermato proprio per questi momenti di sconforto (così dicevano), una volta era allenatore e trascinatore, ora si fa le treccine a Miami.
Serve molto più di un Pioli out a questa circo company


----------



## JoKeR (Lunedì alle 13:53)

Pioli sta sbagliando sistematicamente la gestione dei vantaggi.
Legge bene le partite e poi… 
Inoltre in un modo o nell’altro avrebbe dovuto aumentare di tanto il minutaggio delle riserve ed evitare di mettere la difesa a 3.
Nessuno farebbe meglio di lui in questo Milan, inutile dire il contrario.
Il problema di questo Milan è la totale assenza della proprietà. 
se avessimo rinnovato Leao e Bennacer a settembre e avessimo riempito il buco di Kessie (anche con Ndombele ad esempio) e dell’esterno dx (folle riscattare Messias) avremmo più punti.
Pioli è il meno responsabile sul lungo periodo, anche se sarà giustamente il primo a saltare. 
difficile entrare tra le prime 4 con una squadra che a cc fa giocare Pobega come primo cambio e Diaz, con tutto il rispetto per questi due giocatori che io apprezzo.


----------



## SoloMVB (Lunedì alle 13:53)

Pioli non potrà dare nulla di più di ciò che ha dato e sta' dando, purtroppo però c'è da dire che se esce lui vanno su uno Sheva,un Nesta,un Oddo,un Bonera,un Sandreani,un Reja,ecc...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 13:54)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Conte forse sì ma qualunque altro sarebbe dietro. Solo Conte riesce a trasformare la squadra in questo modo. Persino Guardiola farebbe peggio di Pioli. Conte comunque non arriverà, stiamo come al solito parlando del nulla.



Non lo voglio neanche quel gobbo maledetto


----------



## Trumpusconi (Lunedì alle 13:54)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


L'intero vocabolario della lingua italiana non è sufficiente a spiegare quanto io sia completamente in disaccordo con questa posizione


----------



## admin (Lunedì alle 13:54)

Pioli è il massimo che possiamo permetterci. Non abbiamo un centesimo per fare mercato, figuriamoci se questa proprietà può avere l'ambizione di prendere un allenatore top, che costa minimo 20 mln lordi all'anno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (Lunedì alle 13:58)

Pioli out andrebbe giustificato però. Siamo la 4/5 squadra per budget e costantemente da due stagioni e mezzo quella che fa più punti in serie A. Prendete i segmentini che volete, nel 2022 ne ha fatti qualcuno in più il Napoli, negli ultimi due anni e mezzo forse una manciata in più l'Inter. Ma siamo sempre stati lì nei primi due/tre posti. Soprattutto non capisco il senso di un post del genere il 9 di Gennaio. Dovremmo cambiare adesso per chi esattamente? Comunque anche Pioli, come tutti gli allenatori, non è eterno e ci sarà il giorno in cui ci separeremo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Lunedì alle 13:59)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Si certo, hanno contribuito al 2-0.
> 
> Ma il filtro che ti garantisce Benna e l’ordine tattico non puoi averlo con loro.
> 
> ...


Benni era al limite, già quando è andato a terra Pellegrini (su un contrasto a gioco fermo) i romanisti hanno fatto il solito capannello a bordo campo reclamando sanzioni. Lo stavano puntando. Pericolo accentuato dal fatto che alla prossima abbiamo già fuori Tonali.

Inoltre Vranckx è entrato bene (suo il via all'azione del 2-0).

Io quello che non capisco è questo stare li pronti a saltare addosso alla squadra ad ogni singolo episodio, gol o altro (ricordo il processo dopo il pareggio dominando a Bergamo).

O almeno, lo capisco, tanta gente che ha sempre detto che tutto sarebbe andato male ha tante rivincite da prendersi dopo lo "scorno" dello scudetto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Lunedì alle 14:00)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se avessimo vinto 2 a 1 ci sarebbero state le stesse critiche.
> Il secondo gol è quasi tutto merito di Leao e ripeto, il cambio di Pobega era più che giusto, sennò benna si faceva espellere. Ha sbagliato tutto il resto. Vranx, Gabbia e CDK. Non è poca cosa.
> 
> PioliOut!


Non sono d'accordo ma sono opinioni e in quanto tali le rispetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 14:00)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


la sua storia col milan è finita con lo scudetto.
potrà anche rivincere (quasi impossibile) ma la discesa è comunque imboccata da un pezzo.


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 14:00)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Sono sempre stato critico con Pioli e ieri l'ha fatta davvero grossa ma Pioli Out per prendere chi? Chi potremmo ingaggiare con la nostra non-disponibilità di denaro? Manco un portiere decente troveremo da qui alla fine del mercato invernale e mandiamo via Pioli con la prospettiva di prendere una mezza cartuccia molto peggio di lui?
Ripeto, l'ho sempre criticato per certe sue "mancanze" (e non mi sta neanche simpatico) ma un Pioli Out oggi sarebbe al 90% soltanto un danno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Lunedì alle 14:04)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La squadra è a posto.
> Dobbiamo aspettare la crescita dei giovani.
> Tatarusanu in attesa di Maignan.
> Mercato ottimo.
> ...


Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, in troppi ve lo scordate ad ogni stop sbagliato. Te lo ricordo: Siamo campioni d'Italia.
Giochiamo con il Napoli il miglior calcio d'Italia
Siamo comunque secondi (e meriteremmo molto di più) nonostante i tanti infortuni.
Pioli E' il miglior allenatore in Italia
Il mercato lo giudicheremo. per ora giudizio sospeso. Io mai detto fosse Ottimo, ho sempre lamentato che fossero state gestite in modo errato le liste.
No ai top e si ai giovani non è una scelta, è una necessità e i fatti dimostrano che paga.
Lo stadio solo a Milano ho spiegato bene perchè a Sesto perdiamo tantissimo, chi vuole capire le mie ragioni 8magari sbagliate) capisca, chi vuol fare polemica, prego.


----------



## Nevergiveup (Lunedì alle 14:05)

Ragazzi dai non scherziamo... Pioli out non si può sentire. Memoria cortissima, ci ha preso che eravamo al livello dell'attuale Salernitana... vero che non si vive di ricordi ma la stagione è ancora lunghissima e siamo in corsa su tutti i fronti pur senza un minimo apporto dal mercato estivo.

A fine stagione facciamo i conti ma anche l'anno scorso e due anni fa a gennaio non eravamo proprio messi benissimo... ma conta come si arriva al traguardo.

Detto ciò due paroline dalla dirigenza ogni tanto gli farebbero bene perchè che abbia una tendenza alla recidività negli errori è sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Igniorante (Lunedì alle 14:08)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Anche io sono arrabbiato per il risultato di ieri ma non penso minimamente ad in Pioli allontanato dal Milan.
> 
> La squadra ancora lo segue (si vede in campo) e il progetto di crescita dei ragazzi va avanti con lui.
> 
> ...



Bennacer già ammonito e che si stava "innervosendo", allo stesso tempo Tonali che salterà la prossima.
Ci stava di togliere Isma, dai.
Il problema è il livello dei cambi.


----------



## DavMilan (Lunedì alle 14:10)

ma poi Pioliout per prendere chi?
Vi ricordo che non abbiamo soldi nemmeno per prendere un portiere se non uno sconosciuti colombiano e piuttosto di prendere un attaccante si va avanti con Ibra (in vacanza a Miami), Origi-Rebic (sempre rotti).

Poi a parte qualche vaccata come ieri sul finale non è che stia facendo male, per ora gli scontri diretti li abbiamo giocati sempre bene e anzi abbiamo raccolto meno di quel che meritiamo. Dobbiamo migliorare certo ma guardate la lista della panchina di ieri sera e capite che il problema non è Pioli ma i giocatori che gli comprano o NON comprano.


----------



## diavoloINme (Lunedì alle 14:11)

Non ci sarebbe motivo. 
Il progetto tecnico di Pioli non è ancora finito.


----------



## Dexter (Lunedì alle 14:18)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è il massimo che possiamo permetterci. Non abbiamo un centesimo per fare mercato, figuriamoci se questa proprietà può avere l'ambizione di prendere un allenatore top, che costa minimo 20 mln lordi all'anno.


Intanto ne percepisce 9 lordi, ingaggio più alto di tutta la società Milan. Una gamba possiamo permettercela, magari aggiungendo i 7 lordi del grandissimo terzino di spinta Florenzi


----------



## Devil man (Lunedì alle 14:19)

se ne fa ancora un altra da qui alla fine della stagione Pioli Out anche per me ha finito i bonus


----------



## diavoloINme (Lunedì alle 14:19)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> ma poi Pioliout per prendere chi?
> Vi ricordo che non abbiamo soldi nemmeno per prendere un portiere se non uno sconosciuti colombiano e piuttosto di prendere un attaccante si va avanti con Ibra (in vacanza a Miami), Origi-Rebic (sempre rotti).
> 
> Poi a parte qualche vaccata come ieri sul finale non è che stia facendo male, per ora gli scontri diretti li abbiamo giocati sempre bene e anzi abbiamo raccolto meno di quel che meritiamo. Dobbiamo migliorare certo ma guardate la lista della panchina di ieri sera e capite che il problema non è Pioli ma i giocatori che gli comprano o NON comprano.


Bisogna compiere un percorso quando si costruisce una squadra.
Oggi forse ci rimettiamo due punti ma domani ne avremo guadagnato come squadra.

Troppo comodo invocare giovani e poi pretendere giochino come veterani.
Ovviamente qualche giocatore pronto in più non guasterebbe.

Vi faccio notare cosa ha detto ieri in diretta il telecronista dazn : la Roma non ha grandi numeri sul possesso palla.
Contro il Bologna ha fatto possesso palla per il 36% ma in quell'occasione il gol immediato dei giallorossi giustifica l'andamento della gara.


Ecco a voi il mediocre pensiero italiota.
Grazie Macedonia .


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Lunedì alle 14:21)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pioli sta sbagliando sistematicamente la gestione dei vantaggi.
> Legge bene le partite e poi…
> Inoltre in un modo o nell’altro avrebbe dovuto aumentare di tanto il minutaggio delle riserve ed evitare di mettere la difesa a 3.
> Nessuno farebbe meglio di lui in questo Milan, inutile dire il contrario.
> ...


Se non si fosse rotto Maignan con la Francia e Milan-Napoli fosse finita come doveva in base a quanto visto in campo e non com'è finita, adesso avremmo 5 punti sul Napoli e 10 sulla Juve.
Però queste cose capitano e vanno gestite.

Dire "bruciamo tutto perchè ---" è una risposta controproducente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 14:22)

bello che parecchia gente scrive che gli viene da ridere, mentre a me viene da piangere appena penso a tutti i punti che ha buttato via in stagione, ma soprattutto la demenzialità del senso del mercato (condiviso coi dirigenti)...

le uniche motivazioni per tenerlo sono:

- ci ha preso dalla B
- non possiamo avere di meglio.

rendiamoci conto, nessun cenno al futuro ed al miglioramento.
come se io dicessi a mia moglie che la tengo perchè quando mi ci sono messo facevo schifo ed ora non posso avere comunque avere di meglio ahahahahaha.

ad ogni modo un bel rinnovino fresco fresco lo ha quindi toglietevi dalla testa strane idee.
il mediocre affetto da sindrome del fenomeno rimarrà ancora parecchio.
sperando si dia una registrata.


----------



## Mika (Lunedì alle 14:23)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Lo sai vero che la società non ti prende Guardiola o Klopp ma Nesta o Sheva? Non è che poi tra due o tre anni vi leggerò tutti a rimpiangere Pioli?


----------



## TheKombo (Lunedì alle 14:28)

Equilibrio ragazzi, serve equilibrio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 14:30)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo sai vero che la società non ti prende Guardiola o Klopp ma Nesta o Sheva? Non è che poi tra due o tre anni vi leggerò tutti a rimpiangere Pioli?


Non voglio i guardiola e i klopp,imho sopravvalutati peggio di pioli,ma anche uno giovane che non faccia lo scienziato pazzo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 14:31)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Pioli non si deve inventare niente di particolare con questa rosa... Ieri ha voluto fare come Guardiola col Barcellona, che cambiava modulo e faceva esperimenti. Pioli non allena quel Barcellona e la nostra squadra si basa su equilibri delicati che vanno preservati. Meno "genialate" e lasciasse le cose così come stanno. Ieri il danno grosso è stato passare a una difesa a 5, noi non siamo in grado di difendere bassi e avevamo avuto dei segnali già con la Salernitana. Ha commesso lo stesso identico errore ieri.


----------



## Zenos (Lunedì alle 14:31)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E comunque per me prima di Pioli chi realmente dovrebbe levare le tende è Maldini.
> Gli ultimi due mercati avrebbero dovuto darci la spinta definitiva e invece li ha cannati tutti e due.
> Ma d'altronde cosa aspettarsi da uno che mette Giampaolo sulla panchina del Milan e che spende 35 milioni per il terzo trequartista dopo 2 mesi di tira e molla...


Ti correggo 1 mese di tira e molla. L'altro è servito per sistemarsi il contratto,figurativo se stava pensando al nostro mercato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 14:39)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai non scherziamo... Pioli out non si può sentire. Memoria cortissima, ci ha preso che eravamo al livello dell'attuale Salernitana... vero che non si vive di ricordi ma la stagione è ancora lunghissima e siamo in corsa su tutti i fronti pur senza un minimo apporto dal mercato estivo.
> 
> A fine stagione facciamo i conti ma anche l'anno scorso e due anni fa a gennaio non eravamo proprio messi benissimo... ma conta come si arriva al traguardo.
> 
> Detto ciò due paroline dalla dirigenza ogni tanto gli farebbero bene perchè che abbia una tendenza alla recidività negli errori è sotto gli occhi di tutti.


Secondo me non siamo più in corsa per nessun obiettivo, l'unico fattibile ossia il campionato, è già finito ieri.


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 14:40)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ti correggo 1 mese di tira e molla. L'altro è servito per sistemarsi il contratto,figurativo se stava pensando al nostro mercato.


Mi spiace dirlo, veramente, ma l'estate 2022 che seguiva uno scudetto vinto dopo 11 anni è stata terrificante e Paolo è stato l'attore protagonista. Mi spiace veramente dire questo ma è così.


----------



## Blu71 (Lunedì alle 14:41)

Pioli non è perfetto e giustamente merita tutte le critiche quando sbaglia ma - prima di pensare di cacciare lui - sarebbe il caso - per me - di pensare a chi si potrebbe permettere al suo posto il Milan attuale che stenta pure in ogni trattativa.


----------



## Alkampfer (Lunedì alle 14:41)

dipende tutto dalle ambizioni societarie.


----------



## Nevergiveup (Lunedì alle 14:42)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non siamo più in corsa per nessun obiettivo, l'unico fattibile ossia il campionato, è già finito ieri.


Ehla madoi che vedonerismo ragazzo... abbiamo una finale di Supercoppa, la coppa Italia e gli ottavi di champions nel prossimo mese e mezzo... c'è ancora da giocare il 70% della stagione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 14:46)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ehla madoi che vedonerismo ragazzo... abbiamo una finale di Supercoppa, la coppa Italia e gli ottavi di champions nel prossimo mese e mezzo... c'è ancora da giocare il 70% della stagione.


7 punti al Napoli sono una chimera,con questi problemi di modulo. Se il Milan registrasse la difesa, allora ci crederei ancora,ma così è a rischio pure il quarto posto


----------



## Lo Gnu (Lunedì alle 14:46)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bello che parecchia gente scrive che gli viene da ridere, mentre a me viene da piangere appena penso a tutti i punti che ha buttato via in stagione, ma soprattutto la demenzialità del senso del mercato (condiviso coi dirigenti)...
> 
> le uniche motivazioni per tenerlo sono:
> 
> ...


Si ma il "cenno al futuro" non lo deve dare il tifoso, ma la proprietà che come sappiamo invece parla di intrattenimento, americanate e strategie che a noi appaiono come supercazzole.

Non è che se il tifoso dice voglio Conte o Klopp, allora questo desiderio si realizza.
Certo, siamo in bar milan, di qualcosa dobbiamo pur parlare e i tifosi devono sognare. Ma si può sognare quando ci sono le condizioni per farlo, diversamente bisogna essere realisti.


Realisticamente parlando invece, non credo che Pioli abbia finito di dare qualcosa (almeno lo spero), anzi, semmai dopo lo scudetto, il suo percorso è incompleto.
Deve assolutamente correggere alcune cose, perché alcune scelte ci possono costare caro.


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 14:49)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> 7 punti al Napoli sono una chimera,con questi problemi di modulo. Se il Milan registrasse la difesa, allora ci crederei ancora,*ma così è a rischio pure il quarto posto*


Oggi di sicuro è a quello che dobbiamo (umilmente) pensare / mirare


----------



## Nevergiveup (Lunedì alle 14:50)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> 7 punti al Napoli sono una chimera,con questi problemi di modulo. Se il Milan registrasse la difesa, allora ci crederei ancora,ma così è a rischio pure il quarto posto


Può darsi... ma se ne abbiamo recuperati 7 all'Inter in meno giornate non vedo impossibile nemmeno puntare il Napoli, certo sarebbe un mezzo miracolo e oggi sembrerebbe poco probabile ma abbiam visto l'anno scorso che quando ci settiamo mentalmente siamo tosti sul serio... 

A darci qualche chance in più c'è il fatto che non ci sono vere e proprie corazzate come competitori in questa stagione per cui tutto può succedere.


----------



## Blu71 (Lunedì alle 14:52)

È strano come tutti o quasi - giustamente - si lamentino di un mercato fallimentare ma poi allo stesso tempo credono che questa proprietà insulsa spenderebbe milioni per un grande allenatore.


----------



## shevchampions (Lunedì alle 14:53)

A me sembra il classico sfogo da lamento. Quello che alimenta malumore ma non produce nessun tipo di discussione. Sarebbe interessare quanto meno capire le motivazioni del "PioliOut", o argomentare un qualche pensiero...

A parte questo, l'anno scorso al termine del girone di andata avevamo 42 punti. Quest'anno siamo a 37 e mancano due partite. Rispetto all'anno scorso penso di poter affermare che ad oggi (!) la rosa sia più debole, per due motivi principali. È partito Kessie, uno da 200 partite in A. Sono arrivati giovani inesperti che si spera possano dare un apporto nel girone di ritorno aumentando il numero di punti acquisiti. In più, come l'anno scorso giochiamo senza portiere e con 1/3 di rosa fuori, ma quest'anno per un periodo di tempo maggiore. 

Quindi, Pioli, nonostante una rosa momentaneamente indebolita rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso, sta mantenendo la stessa media punti dell'anno dello Scudetto. E qui la mia domanda: è una media punti inferiore rispetto alle nostre reali possibilità? Vorrei che i "PioliOut" mi chiarissero questo punto.


----------



## ARKANA (Lunedì alle 14:55)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Mi associo completamente 
In dirigenza invece hanno probabilmente già pronto un altro rinnovo per il pinolo, stavolta a scadenza 2030


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 15:01)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Anche io sono arrabbiato per il risultato di ieri ma non penso minimamente ad in Pioli allontanato dal Milan.
> 
> La squadra ancora lo segue (si vede in campo) e il progetto di crescita dei ragazzi va avanti con lui.
> 
> ...


Ieri Pioli ha fatto degli errori, ma non di certo la sostituzione di bennacer. Lui era cotto e già ammonito e i romanisti pressavano l'arbitro x il rosso....il rischio di rosso era altissimo


----------



## ARKANA (Lunedì alle 15:01)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Può darsi... ma se ne abbiamo recuperati 7 all'Inter in meno giornate non vedo impossibile nemmeno puntare il Napoli, certo sarebbe un mezzo miracolo e oggi sembrerebbe poco probabile ma abbiam visto l'anno scorso che quando ci settiamo mentalmente siamo tosti sul serio...
> 
> A darci qualche chance in più c'è il fatto che non ci sono vere e proprie corazzate come competitori in questa stagione per cui tutto può succedere.


L'inter si è suicidata a Bologna, se non avessero perso quella partita a quest'ora avrebbero la seconda stella, in più a differenza dell'anno scorso quest'anno in porta c'è dracula per chissà ancora quante partite.
E io continuo a pensare che almeno il 50% dello scudetto sia stato merito di magic mike, tralasciando le parate fantastiche che ha fatto, a differenza di tata dava una sicurezza incredibile a tutto il reparto difensivo e quando sai che dietro hai uno come lui giochi più tranquillo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 15:21)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È strano come tutti o quasi - giustamente - si lamentino di un mercato fallimentare ma poi allo stesso tempo credono che questa proprietà insulsa spenderebbe milioni per un grande allenatore.


nessuno vuole top allenatori affermati. Cadete nello stesso errore come per i calciatori. Quando qualcuno critica subito dite che non ci possiamo permettere Mbappè ecc. È ovvio quello,così come per i top manager.
Quello che voglio io è un allenatore normale,non voglio il nome altisonante,ma uno che non faccia il guardiola dei poveri perché ha vinto qualcosa. Pioli ormai è prigioniero di se stesso e si crede un fenomeno. Ha totalmente sbragato


----------



## mabadi (Lunedì alle 15:23)

io onestamente non cambierei allenatore visto che non ci sono alternative valide.
Ieri abbiamo dominato, poi il passaggio alla difesa a 5 e il cambio di Giroud hanno inciso sul pareggio.
Ma le colpe non sono solo di Pioli. Hanno inciso, da un lato gli infortunati: portiere, tutte le riserve sulla destra (tranne Dest), punte tutte le riserve e quelle titolari tranne Giroud e dall'altro la Società che non colma le lacune prendo dei validi sostituti e dei validi titolari (attaccante e fascia destra).


----------



## Blu71 (Lunedì alle 15:24)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> nessuno vuole top allenatori affermati. Cadete nello stesso errore come per i calciatori. Quando qualcuno critica subito dite che non ci possiamo permettere Mbappè ecc. È ovvio quello,così come per i top manager.
> *Quello che voglio io è un allenatore normale,n*on voglio il nome altisonante,ma uno che non faccia il guardiola dei poveri perché ha vinto qualcosa. Pioli ormai è prigioniero di se stesso e si crede un fenomeno. Ha totalmente sbragato



I nomi di questi allenatori normali disponibili e disposti a venire al Milan di questi proprietari pezzenti?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Lunedì alle 15:25)

niente, come al solito si va di teorie monocausali e appena qualcosa va male è colpa grave ed esclusiva dell'allenatore, tale da giustificare il licenziamento in tronco. Magari la realtà fosse così semplice


----------



## enigmistic02 (Lunedì alle 15:37)

Per me Pioli è bravissimo e non guardo il Milan con questo stesso entusiasmo da non mi ricordo nemmeno quando. 
Commette degli errori come li commettono tutti quelli che lavorano. Giusto rilevarli, senza farne drammi. 

Chi critica come un'isterica, senza il minimo equilibrio e come se non avesse mai fatto un cavolo nella propria vita, per me ha la medesima maturità di una bambina dell'asilo.


----------



## Roten1896 (Lunedì alle 15:46)

Pioli ha sbagliato e non vincerà lo scudetto quest'anno. 
Però per la crescita della squadra in chiave futura credo che si debba andare avanti ancora con lui, a meno di uscire dalle prime 4, cosa che ovviamente nessuno si augura.


----------



## Pungiglione (Lunedì alle 15:53)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Se le alternative fossero Klopp e Ancelotti, o uno più giovane con grandi doti e pronto ad esplodere ci starebbe pure, ma il fatto è che verrebbe pescato dal cilindro un "nuovo Pioli", che potrebbe rivelarsi un nuovo Giampaolo però. Di francesco, Shevchenko o peggio, questo sarebbe il nostro target. 

Mi tengo Pioli a condizione che la smetta con le guarpiolate che troppe troppe volte ci hanno fatto perdere punti


----------



## Manue (Lunedì alle 16:03)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Queste saranno le due parole che mi accompagneranno da qui a giugno.
> Ormai il Signor Pioli non ha più niente da dare è un allenatore finito.
> 
> La partita di ieri è solo la punta dell iceberg. Quante partite ha buttato via da situazioni favorevoli? Ormai non le conto più.
> ...


Ci vorrebbe anche del coraggio quando si iniziano post del genere, sostieni il PioliOut, 
ma dovresti avere coraggio di scrivere anche il xxxxIn

Sei consapevole del budget, dei paletti, dei soldi che la proprietà mette a disposizione, 
quindi, fai un nome.

Detto questo, 
per me ad oggi il PioliOut è fantascienza, la squadra lo segue e i 2 gol da calcio da fermo, 
dettati da disattenzione dei singoli, non possono portare all'esonero del mister.

Prima o poi andrà cambiato, ma non è maturo il tempo, 
e come detto, per chi ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 16:05)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Si ma il "cenno al futuro" non lo deve dare il tifoso, ma la proprietà che come sappiamo invece parla di intrattenimento, americanate e strategie che a noi appaiono come supercazzole.
> 
> Non è che se il tifoso dice voglio Conte o Klopp, allora questo desiderio si realizza.
> Certo, siamo in bar milan, di qualcosa dobbiamo pur parlare e i tifosi devono sognare. Ma si può sognare quando ci sono le condizioni per farlo, diversamente bisogna essere realisti.
> ...


volevo dire che chi vuole tenere pioli non lo dice perchè può dare tanto in futuro, ma perchè non possiamo permetterci di meglio.
la cosa è triste e non depone a favore di pioli.


----------



## Milo (Lunedì alle 16:08)

Ma siete seri??? Veramente?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 16:21)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri??? Veramente?


purtroppo si. Sono troppe le partite cannate da situazioni favorevoli


----------



## Milo (Lunedì alle 16:47)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> purtroppo si. Sono troppe le partite cannate da situazioni favorevoli



Ma in che senso cannate scusa?

Penso lo vedete anche voi i panchinari fanno pena ed abbiamo ancora molti infortunati, e questa proprietà del cavolo più raggiungiamo obiettivi e meno spendono...

Ma la colpa è di pioli giusto...

Poi darete la colpa anche a maldini...


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 16:48)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la rosa è buona per questo campionato ridicolo ma con lacune evidenti e croniche, bastava un paio di acquisti per renderla ancora più forte e invece sono riusciti nell'impresa di indebolirla.
> Per me la colpa principale di questa situazione è di Maldini e Massara, poi viene tutto il resto (Pioli che si mette a fare il fenomeno, i giocatori che fanno falli inutili come Vrankx ecc).


Io, tra i tre fattori elencati, do maggiore peso allo staff medico. Per me quest’anno stiamo facendo meglio dello scorso anno, per il semplice fatto che stiamo giocando praticamente da tutto il campionato con il secondo portiere e tanti punti lo scorso anno li ha portati mike. Non mi scaglio contro tatarusanu perché nessuno è come mike.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 16:50)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma in che senso cannate scusa?
> 
> Penso lo vedete anche voi i panchinari fanno pena ed abbiamo ancora molti infortunati, e questa proprietà del cavolo più raggiungiamo obiettivi e meno spendono...
> 
> ...


Maldini è il primo dei colpevoli,poi società e infine pioli


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 16:52)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> 7 punti al Napoli sono una chimera,con questi problemi di modulo. Se il Milan registrasse la difesa, allora ci crederei ancora,ma così è a rischio pure il quarto posto


Non so se te ne sei accorto, ma l’avversario più credibile per il quarto posto è quella Roma che fa fatica a fare 3 passaggi di fila


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 16:53)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma in che senso cannate scusa?
> 
> Penso lo vedete anche voi i panchinari fanno pena ed abbiamo ancora molti infortunati, e questa proprietà del cavolo più raggiungiamo obiettivi e meno spendono...
> 
> ...


le ha cannate nel senso che ha perso punti in partite dove stava vincendo


----------



## Milo (Lunedì alle 16:54)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Maldini è il primo dei colpevoli,poi società e infine pioli



mi potrei fermare qui dopo queste parole, ma ho 2 minuti da perdere...

voi lo sapete che abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con una rosa palesemente inferiore a inter e juve e spendendo 1/3 loro sì???

Quest'anno abbiamo speso ancora meno e nonostante tutto siamo secondi e agli ottavi di champions...

Ma di cosa parliamo??????

Tra' acquisti senza denari e un gioco con questa rosa in parte molto scarsa stanno facendo un autentico miracolo!!!

Io veramente, ma siete gli stessi che fischiavano a Paolo durante la sua ultima partita???


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 16:57)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi potrei fermare qui dopo queste parole, ma ho 2 minuti da perdere...
> 
> voi lo sapete che abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con una rosa palesemente inferiore a inter e juve e spendendo 1/3 loro sì???
> 
> ...


Se tutti fanno schifo: società, allenatore e rosa, non si capisce da dove arrivino i risultati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 16:57)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi potrei fermare qui dopo queste parole, ma ho 2 minuti da perdere...
> 
> voi lo sapete che abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con una rosa palesemente inferiore a inter e juve e spendendo 1/3 loro sì???
> 
> ...


sai perché gli do la colpa? Perché è stato lui a dire voglio riportare il Milan in alto.non io. Stai vedendo in tal senso qualche progresso?? Io no,sto solo vedendo una gran fatica ad azzeccare giocatori buoni e tante parole spese poi non mantenute


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 17:01)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se tutti fanno schifo: società, allenatore e rosa, non si capisce da dove arrivino i risultati


arrivano dal fatto che è un campionato scarsissimo. Hai visto la nostra campagna europea nelle ultime due stagioni? Appena mettiamo piede fuori non riusciamo a fare due passaggi di fila,a Londra contro un Chelsea penoso non abbiamo visto palla.


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 17:06)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> arrivano dal fatto che è un campionato scarsissimo. Hai visto la nostra campagna europea nelle ultime due stagioni? Appena mettiamo piede fuori non riusciamo a fare due passaggi di fila,a Londra contro un Chelsea penoso non abbiamo visto palla.


Si ma hai visto che il Chelsea penoso spende 200 milioni a sessione minimo? Tomori e abraham sono gli esuberi degli altri esuberi e da noi sono titolari? Come fai a paragonare due realtà imparagonabili?


----------



## Milo (Lunedì alle 17:12)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se tutti fanno schifo: società, allenatore e rosa, non si capisce da dove arrivino i risultati


per me, i risultati arrivano da chi con poco riesce a fare tantissimo, ovvero il mister e la coppia maldini e massara. Stop.
Cioè ragazzi davvero, con proprietà spendaccione pieni di debiti non hanno mai raggiunto il quarto posto.
3 anni con chi dico io:
- ritorno in champions
- scudetto
- ottavi di champions e attualmente secondi

Ma dico io... la rabbia di ieri ci può stare, un cambio sbagliato non si può negare... ma pioli out....

vi meritate l'ottavo posto fisso


----------



## Milo (Lunedì alle 17:14)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sai perché gli do la colpa? Perché è stato lui a dire voglio riportare il Milan in alto.non io. Stai vedendo in tal senso qualche progresso?? Io no,sto solo vedendo una gran fatica ad azzeccare giocatori buoni e tante parole spese poi non mantenute



Ma stai scherzando???

Ma sai dove eravamo senza pioli??? era tanto se si andava in europa league dopo aver speso 300 milioni!!!

Siamo secondi e agli ottavi di champions ma di cosa cavolo ti lamenti???

Se avevamo un proprietario che sganciava due lire per quei 2/3 rinforzi avremmo fatto i prossimi 6 mesi con grandissime aspettative, ma i rinforzi sono vranxh e thiaw di cosa cavolo parliamo??


----------



## Milo (Lunedì alle 17:16)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> arrivano dal fatto che è un campionato scarsissimo. Hai visto la nostra campagna europea nelle ultime due stagioni? Appena mettiamo piede fuori non riusciamo a fare due passaggi di fila,a Londra contro un Chelsea penoso non abbiamo visto palla.



Lo sai che la premier fattura il quadruplo di noi e un squadra in zona retrocessione prende più di chi vince la serie a? gli stadi??

C'è una differenza vergognosa ma di certo non è colpa di pioli


----------



## Devil man (Lunedì alle 17:16)

Milo ha scritto:


> per me, i risultati arrivano da chi con poco riesce a fare tantissimo, ovvero il mister e la coppia maldini e massara. Stop.
> Cioè ragazzi davvero, con proprietà spendaccione pieni di debiti non hanno mai raggiunto il quarto posto.
> 3 anni con chi dico io:
> - ritorno in champions
> ...


farsi riprendere da 2-0 a 2-2 in 6 minuti dallo scadere è da meritarsi il licenziamento se alleni il Milan


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 17:17)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma stai scherzando???
> 
> Ma sai dove eravamo senza pioli??? era tanto se si andava in europa league dopo aver speso 300 milioni!!!
> 
> ...


Mi sto lamentando di un campionato perso prematuramente quando potevi stare punto a punto col Napoli?


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 17:20)

Devil man ha scritto:


> farsi riprendere da 2-0 a 2-2 in 6 minuti dallo scadere è da meritarsi il licenziamento se alleni il Milan


Anche se vinci 3-0 e poi perdi la finale di Champions è da licenziamento. Fortuna che queste scelte non le fanno i tifosi mai contenti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 17:22)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo sai che la premier fattura il quadruplo di noi e un squadra in zona retrocessione prende più di chi vince la serie a? gli stadi??
> 
> C'è una differenza vergognosa ma di certo non è colpa di pioli


Certo lo so,la premier è inarrivabile ma devi quantomeno giocartela, non puoi fare figure di merxa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 17:24)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche se vinci 3-0 e poi perdi la finale di Champions è da licenziamento. Fortuna che queste scelte non le fanno i tifosi mai contenti.


Quello è in po diverso,in finale ci eri arrivato dominando, una partita storta capitata sul più bello. Qua pioli è da troppe partite che non sa più che pesci prendere


----------



## nybreath (Lunedì alle 17:29)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono contrarissimo.
> 
> Mi viene rabbia solo a leggerle queste parole.
> 
> ...



La gente trova facile puntare il dito su un singolo elemento, DEVE trovare una colpa, colpa che non esiste nel singolo uomo.

Pioli out non é una questione di essere d accordo o meno, é una questione che non ha senso, non ha logica, é conseguenza di un brutto risultato e di emozioni, ma di razionale non ha niente.

Pioli non é un grande allenatore, é modesto, con alcune evidenti lacune (sui calci da fermo sono anni che non mette una pezza, é sempre stato un nostro problema), ma per il resto un normalissimo allenatore che fa rendere decentemente la squadra.

Purtroppo pero il pioli out non ha senso perché non esiste un allenatore che viene e ti svolta questa rosa, questa rosa é incompleta, in certi ruoli é scarsa, tecnicamente mediocre, con un paio di giocatori di livello notevolissimo, un ossatura decente ma davvero certi elementi impresentabili.

Pioli out ha un senso se hai la soluzione dopo Pioli, altrimenti molto molto meglio un allenatore medio ma con continuita e fondamentalmente una squadra che ancora lo segue, che uno che deve venire, reinsegnare concetti, tempo che si perde, problemi...e cosa risolvi? Chi viene Guardiola? Se va via Pioli viene un altro medio, che non si sa che cosa fa, figurati che senso ha fare questo cambio, quando poi tra l altro l obiettivo con questa rosa non può essere che quello che centrerà Pioli.

Non lo volete ammettere, capire, o accettare, ma l anno scorso é stato un flash, l inter si é suicidata, la juve non esisteva e il napoli ha fatto metà stagione, noi siamo stati il meno peggio non é che abbiamo fatto una grande stagione, quest anno ci volevano 2-3 acquisti di livello per svoltare, non ci sono stati, e allora non si fara niente.

Poi tra l altro questi discorsi dopo una partita dove prendi due goal da calcio da fermo, veramente se si vuole dare la colpa a Pioli per certe partite sono d accordo, ma ieri la colpa é dei giocatori, senza se e senza ma, chiunque dei 20-30 giocatori che abbiamo non avrebbe scuse, indipendentemente da cambi e scelte, la sono errori personali che non si devono fare a certi livelli, ma l allenatore che deve fare? Per ogni calcio piazzato posizionare perfettamente ogni uomo e chiamare le marcature?.


----------



## davoreb (Lunedì alle 17:31)

Il real ha appena perso male contro il Villareal Io direi anche Ancelotti out, la Roma ha fatto un mercato più dispendioso e da un monte ingaggi simile al nostro direi mourinhout, Inzaghi super out. Spalletti out l'anno scorso. Scusate ma dopo un pareggio contro la Roma Pioli aut no non riesco a prenderlo seriamente


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Lunedì alle 17:31)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello è in po diverso,in finale ci eri arrivato dominando, una partita storta capitata sul più bello. Qua pioli è da troppe partite che non sa più che pesci prendere


tu hai bisogno di ripassare un po' di storia del Milan, perdonami se te lo dico. 
In finale ci arrivammo per il rotto della cuffia dopo essere stati letteralmente asfaltati ad Eindhoven e dopo l'incredibile debacle di La Coruna l'anno prima.


----------



## TheKombo (Lunedì alle 17:32)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi sto lamentando di un campionato perso prematuramente quando potevi stare punto a punto col Napoli?


La rabbia del momento ci stá, ma il campionato non è finito. Le prestazioni delle ultime 2 partite sono state ottime, sinceramente meglio di quanto pensassi.
Purtroppo le criticità di questa squadra ormai sono chiare e salvo miracoli dovremo conviverci sino a fine stagione, ma resto dell'idea che ce la giocheremo.


----------



## Manue (Lunedì alle 17:36)

La cosa che è chiara, è che sia che si vince, sia che si perde, 
ci saranno due fazioni, chi vuole la testa di Pioli, ma senza sapere chi mettere al suo posto, dato il budget dell'Ac Milan e chi invece lo elogia sottolineando quanto di buono ha fatto con il materiale "corto" messo a disposizione.

Secondo me un mister che da diversi anni è competitivo, 
non merita un licenziamento, avendo a disposizione povertà, oltre gli 11 titolari.

I cambi della Roma erano più forti dei cambi del Milan, 
purtroppo soldi non ce ne sono e quelli che ci sono devono rispettare dei paletti ben precisi.

I giovani sono così, vanno e andranno per sempre aspettati, 
quelli che compri spendendo max 40, che voglio ricordare essere una somma irrisoria se paragonata a quando spendono all'estero.
Quindi, si tratta di giovani non pronti, c'è poco da fare, 
vanno attesi..

Non è bello, purtroppo tutti vorrebbero sempre vincere e subito, 
ma i soldi questi sono.


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 17:43)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il real ha appena perso male contro il Villareal Io direi anche Ancelotti out, la Roma ha fatto un mercato più dispendioso e da un monte ingaggi simile al nostro direi mourinhout, Inzaghi super out. Spalletti out l'anno scorso. Scusate ma dopo un pareggio contro la Roma Pioli aut no non riesco a prenderlo seriamente


Secondo me ogni anno bisognerebbe esonerare tutti gli allenatori che non vincono almeno lo scudetto


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 17:44)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> tu hai bisogno di ripassare un po' di storia del Milan, perdonami se te lo dico.
> In finale ci arrivammo per il rotto della cuffia dopo essere stati letteralmente asfaltati ad Eindhoven e dopo l'incredibile debacle di La Coruna l'anno prima.


Ah già, 4-1 in casa, 4-0 fuori. Altri esonero per Ancelotti


----------



## Lo Gnu (Lunedì alle 17:46)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> volevo dire che chi vuole tenere pioli non lo dice perchè può dare tanto in futuro, ma perchè non possiamo permetterci di meglio.
> la cosa è triste e non depone a favore di pioli.


Io sono uno di quelli che lo considera un ottimo allenatore e che lo terrebbe perché ha iniziato un percorso, perché la squadra lo segue e ha in mano lo spogliatoio.
Solo che la differenza tra ottimo e top c'è e la si intuisce anche da certe scelte e da alcune testardaggini che lui stesso può limare, se vuole appunto diventare un top. Ha comunque delle attenuanti (in generale e non nello specifico per ieri), dovute al fatto di non avere gente esperta tra le mani.
Vediamo, tanto il discorso è sempre lo stesso, al momento la proprietà non ci consente di ambire a un top già affermato per certi palcoscenici.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 17:50)

Manue ha scritto:


> La cosa che è chiara, è che sia che si vince, sia che si perde,
> ci saranno due fazioni, chi vuole la testa di Pioli, ma senza sapere chi mettere al suo posto, dato il budget dell'Ac Milan e chi invece lo elogia sottolineando quanto di buono ha fatto con il materiale "corto" messo a disposizione.
> 
> Secondo me un mister che da diversi anni è competitivo,
> ...


Io non voglio vincere tutto e subito,voglio che le partite non vengano buttate nel cesso. Poi si vince e si perde quello è chiaro.pioli è da tempo che non ci capisce più niente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 17:56)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me ogni anno bisognerebbe esonerare tutti gli allenatori che non vincono almeno lo scudetto


Non è per quello. È il modo in cui perde che è intollerabile.


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 17:59)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non è per quello. È il modo in cui perde che è intollerabile.


è talmente scarso che perde anche quando pareggia.


----------



## ARKANA (Lunedì alle 18:02)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I nomi di questi allenatori normali disponibili e disposti a venire al Milan di questi proprietari pezzenti?


A me piace (piaceva?) Donadoni, mi spiace che non sia molto calcolato, un altro allenatore che secondo me sarebbe stato disposto a venire da noi è Ranieri, peccato che l'abbia appena preso il cagliari


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 18:06)

danjr ha scritto:


> è talmente scarso che perde anche quando pareggia.


coi 3 punti pareggiare è come perdere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 18:11)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me piace (piaceva?) Donadoni, mi spiace che non sia molto calcolato, un altro allenatore che secondo me sarebbe stato disposto a venire da noi è Ranieri, peccato che l'abbia appena preso il cagliari


Bravo. Donadoni inspiegabilmente poco pubblicizzato,Ranieri è un top ma incredibilmente mai cagato da noi.


----------



## morokan (Lunedì alle 19:00)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Bravo. Donadoni inspiegabilmente poco pubblicizzato,Ranieri è un top ma incredibilmente mai cagato da noi.


liberi ci dovrebbero essere anche Cagni ...Malesani.....forse Semplici,.magari si potrebbe sentire Mazzone.......ma stai sereno che non è ancora finita l'andata....


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:15)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Bravo. Donadoni inspiegabilmente poco pubblicizzato,Ranieri è un top ma incredibilmente mai cagato da noi.


Dai....veramente....Donadoni non allena più da anni...Ranieri non considerato da noi? e dagli altri? Allena in B nel Cagliari....


----------



## numero 3 (Lunedì alle 19:16)

Non sono d'accordo secondo me Pioli deve rimanere, innanzitutto fatemi dei nomi sensati che vorreste al posto suo, nomi veritieri per favore non nominatemi novelli santoni del campionato olandese o portoghese ma neanche nomi come Garcia o Petkovic che non ne azzeccano una da anni. Pioli ha creato un gruppo di giovani ben amalgamati è aziendalista e mi sembra sia benvoluto dalla squadra. Essere aziendalista è un pregio vedasi Conte o Mou che criticano anche pubblicamente i giocatori in rosa per poi pretenderne altri. Comportamenti che non creano certo spirito di squadra. Purtroppo la rosa è scarna ieri se aveva in panca lo svedese dalle chiappe tatuate o il belga certamente non metteva Cdk a fare il centravanti ma questo passa il convento e Pobega e Vranks come giustamente detto da altri sono giovani fanno cose buone e cose meno buone , ieri forse poteva mettere Baka (tanto non raggiunge le 14 presenze) o inventarsi qualcosa ma i giocatori sono quelli. Ricordo poi che partite assurde le hanno pareggiate o perse anche Guardiola o Ancelotti con cambi e rose ben più corpose del Milan di oggi. È l'allenatore giusto bisognerebbe investire di più sul mercato ma anche nel settore medico sanitario per evitare errori dinpreoarazione.


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:22)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non è per quello. È il modo in cui perde che è intollerabile.


solo Pioli? E Sarri con l'Empoli? e ci sono altri nmila esempi....e Ancelotti a Istanbul?


----------



## Zenos (Lunedì alle 19:25)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È strano come tutti o quasi - giustamente - si lamentino di un mercato fallimentare ma poi allo stesso tempo credono che questa proprietà insulsa spenderebbe milioni per un grande allenatore.


E chi dice questo?per me i primi a sparire dovrebbero essere gli insulsi Rabbini. Tutto parte da lì perché con una proprietà seria avremmo speranza di un DS vero che cambierebbe allenatore qualora non centrasse gli obiettivi.
Con Gerry che se ne fott altamente degli esiti sportivi il parafulmine e l'allenatore accondiscendente sono una manna dal cielo.


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:29)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> volevo dire che chi vuole tenere pioli non lo dice perchè può dare tanto in futuro, ma perchè non possiamo permetterci di meglio.
> la cosa è triste e non depone a favore di pioli.


Io considero Pioli un ottimo allenatore che ci può dare tanto in futuro. Certo sbaglia anche lui (io ieri mai nella vita avrei tolto Giroud), ma sono straconvinto per esempio che se fosse l'allenatore dell'inter al posto di Inzaghi l'inter avrebbe 7/8 punti in più...Pioli è uno che fa rendere i giocatori al meglio ed anche al di sopra delle proprie possibilità...
P.s. se il Milan vince il 18 con L'Inter per me Pioli può restare per i prossimi 5 anni


----------



## sacchino (Lunedì alle 19:31)

Pioli lo paga la proprietà, secondo voi Uccello Rosso licenzia Pioli per aver pareggiato con la Roma? Dopo che ha rivalutato la rosa di 250 e passa milioni con soli 50 milioni di investimento? E che doveva fare?


----------



## hiei87 (Lunedì alle 19:33)

Pioli sta sbagliando tanto, però non me la sento di inveirmi contro di lui, vuoi per riconoscenza, vuoi perchè le alternative in caso di licenziamento non sarebbero certo Klopp e Guardiola.
Per me il nemico è la proprietà, e Cardinale ne è il simbolo.


----------



## ARKANA (Lunedì alle 19:38)

morokan ha scritto:


> liberi ci dovrebbero essere anche Cagni ...Malesani.....forse Semplici,.magari si potrebbe sentire Mazzone.......ma stai sereno che non è ancora finita l'andata....


Se hanno dato un occasione a Pioli onestamente non vedo cos'hanno in meno rispetto a lui quelli che hai citato


----------



## morokan (Lunedì alle 20:09)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se hanno dato un occasione a Pioli onestamente non vedo cos'hanno in meno rispetto a lui quelli che hai citato


prova a proporli, anche solo sul forum.....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 20:16)

PioliOut semplicemente perché sta ottenendo risultati sotto le aspettative con l'attuale rosa. 

Non è che da un lato c'è Pioli e dall'altra c'è solo Guardiola, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo. Spalletti pur essendo un mediocre, è una via di mezzo. Ci sono anche Ten Hag, Tuchel, Gasperini. 

Pioli out is on fire


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 20:29)

morokan ha scritto:


> liberi ci dovrebbero essere anche Cagni ...Malesani.....forse Semplici,.magari si potrebbe sentire Mazzone.......ma stai sereno che non è ancora finita l'andata....


Malesani sarebbe il mio sogno. Per me possiamo anche esonerare pioli e chiamare Mazzarri che il suo lo fa sempre. 
Poi ho sempre avuto un debole per ballardini, milanista doc


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 20:31)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E chi dice questo?per me i primi a sparire dovrebbero essere gli insulsi Rabbini. Tutto parte da lì perché con una proprietà seria avremmo speranza di un DS vero che cambierebbe allenatore qualora non centrasse gli obiettivi.
> Con Gerry che se ne fott altamente degli esiti sportivi il parafulmine e l'allenatore accondiscendente sono una manna dal cielo.


Quando mai pioli non ha centrato un obiettivo in tutti i suoi anni al Milan?


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 20:32)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io considero Pioli un ottimo allenatore che ci può dare tanto in futuro. Certo sbaglia anche lui (io ieri mai nella vita avrei tolto Giroud), ma sono straconvinto per esempio che se fosse l'allenatore dell'inter al posto di Inzaghi l'inter avrebbe 7/8 punti in più...Pioli è uno che fa rendere i giocatori al meglio ed anche al di sopra delle proprie possibilità...
> P.s. se il Milan vince il 18 con L'Inter per me Pioli può restare per i prossimi 5 anni


Pioli non è stupido e non è integralista, sa benissimo di aver sbagliato, due indizi fanno una prova e vedrai che non farà più lo stesso errore di abbassarsi troppo e mettere i 5 dietro.


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 20:33)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se hanno dato un occasione a Pioli onestamente non vedo cos'hanno in meno rispetto a lui quelli che hai citato


forse un campionato


----------



## TheKombo (Lunedì alle 20:33)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> PioliOut semplicemente perché sta ottenendo risultati sotto le aspettative con l'attuale rosa.
> 
> Non è che da un lato c'è Pioli e dall'altra c'è solo Guardiola, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo. Spalletti pur essendo un mediocre, è una via di mezzo. Ci sono anche Ten Hag, Tuchel, Gasperini.
> 
> Pioli out is on fire


Ad esempio Spalletti che in vita sua ha fallito quanto e più di Pioli però


----------



## ROQ (Lunedì alle 20:35)

Si prendiamo Conte    

meglio che non mi esprimo va

Al di la degli errori, che ci sono, tipo i cambi sempre in ritardo e la timidezza nel lanciare alcuni giovani (ma ha le sue ragioni)

Con la rosa e soprattutto la sfiga ed il trattamento arbitrale fisso che abbiamo sta facendo sempre miracoli


----------



## Maravich49 (Lunedì alle 20:35)

Punti di vista fratelli, il mondo è bello perché è vario, però proprio non riesco a capire in che modo la partita di ieri possa essere stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso per voler cacciare il mister.
Giuro, non riesco a capirlo.
Fa nulla


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 20:36)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> PioliOut semplicemente perché sta ottenendo risultati sotto le aspettative con l'attuale rosa.
> 
> Non è che da un lato c'è Pioli e dall'altra c'è solo Guardiola, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo. Spalletti pur essendo un mediocre, è una via di mezzo. Ci sono anche Ten Hag, Tuchel, Gasperini.
> 
> Pioli out is on fire


anche Ranieri mi andava bene


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 20:39)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista fratelli, il mondo è bello perché è vario, però proprio non riesco a capire in che modo la partita di ieri possa essere stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso per voler cacciare il mister.
> Giuro, non riesco a capirlo.
> Fa nulla


perchè è da ottobre che non ci sta capendo una mi...ia,sta facendo gli esperimenti in partite dove non puo permetterselo..c'era lal coppa italia per quello. ora campionato ampiamente sputtanato serve un miracolo per recuperare il napoli


----------



## SoloMVB (Lunedì alle 20:42)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> anche Ranieri mi andava bene


Ranieri è troppo signore per prestarsi a fare il pupo al Milan.


----------



## morokan (Lunedì alle 20:44)

danjr ha scritto:


> Malesani sarebbe il mio sogno. Per me possiamo anche esonerare pioli e chiamare Mazzarri che il suo lo fa sempre.
> Poi ho sempre avuto un debole per ballardini, milanista doc


perà se prendiamo Mazzarri dimmelo....devo fare un contratto con la Klinex...tra lui e Spiaze le lacrime si sprecano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 20:44)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ranieri è troppo signore per prestarsi a fare il pupo al Milan.


secondo me gliel'avevano fatta l'offerta,ma gli avevano chiesto di fare il parafulmine. lui giustamente ha detto no. a Pioli essendo un medioman,gli sta bene fare lo Yesman.


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 21:00)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> PioliOut semplicemente perché sta ottenendo risultati sotto le aspettative con l'attuale rosa.
> 
> Non è che da un lato c'è Pioli e dall'altra c'è solo Guardiola, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo. Spalletti pur essendo un mediocre, è una via di mezzo. Ci sono anche Ten Hag, Tuchel, Gasperini.
> 
> Pioli out is on fire


Cioè spalletti che non ha mai vinto niente e che l'anno scorso a metà campionato è sparito è meglio di Pioli? O Gasperini che l'unica volta che è andato in una grande squadra è durato 4 partite e che l'anno prossimo andrà al genoa anche in serie B? Gli altri due, che non sono particolarmente meglio di Pioli, x farli venire al Milan lì devi pagare 3 volte lo stipendio di Pioli.


----------



## marcus1577 (Lunedì alle 21:00)

Ragazzi non è colpa sua se il top player krunic è infortunato .
Altrimenti si vinceva facile con la rometta.
Questo mette cdk al posto di giroud e qui si vede che è in bambola totale


----------



## davoreb (Lunedì alle 21:04)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se hanno dato un occasione a Pioli onestamente non vedo cos'hanno in meno rispetto a lui quelli che hai citato



uno di loro era mai arrivato terzo? Sai che Pioli ha fatto il miglior risultato in campionato con la Lazio post 2001.


----------



## danjr (Lunedì alle 21:11)

morokan ha scritto:


> perà se prendiamo Mazzarri dimmelo....devo fare un contratto con la Klinex...tra lui e Spiaze le lacrime si sprecano


Comunque ieri nessuno ha sottolineato che ha iniziato a piovere


----------



## davoreb (Lunedì alle 21:48)

Comunque ieri abbiamo giocato benissimo era più sensato essere arrabbiati dopo la vittoria con la fiorentina.

Il calcio ha comunque una componente casuale e ieri abbiamo fatto un ottima partita.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Lunedì alle 22:26)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Ieri il Milan ha fatto una grande partita, bastava un filo di esperienza in più e non fare fallo nella ns trequarti. Su azione non avrebbero mai segnato nemmeno in 180 minuti
> 
> Purtroppo avere giocatori giovani vuol dire anche questo, Vranckx sbaglia come è normale che sia.
> 
> ...


la strada è quella giusta ma con questi giocatori devi perseguirla fino al centesimo non all ottantesimo 
è semplicemente il fatto che lo staff tecnico, la prendo alla larga, non lo abbia ancora capito che ha letteralmente rotto i [email protected]


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 22:29)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> anche Ranieri mi andava bene


fortissimo ranieri, poco fumo tanto arrosto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 22:31)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fortissimo ranieri, poco fumo tanto arrosto.


Andava preso lui già quest anno. Pioli grazie di tutto ma andava sostituito


----------



## Jino (Lunedì alle 22:39)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Anche io sono arrabbiato per il risultato di ieri ma non penso minimamente ad in Pioli allontanato dal Milan.
> 
> La squadra ancora lo segue (si vede in campo) e il progetto di crescita dei ragazzi va avanti con lui.
> 
> ...



Ogni volta che esce Benna si spegne la luce. Ma siamo realisti, ieri sera se non lo toglieva l'avrebbe "tolto" l'arbitro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 22:42)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che esce Benna si spegne la luce. Ma siamo realisti, ieri sera se non lo toglieva l'avrebbe "tolto" l'arbitro.


ma infatti io ho ripetuto tutta estate che ci voleva uno come sanches.
alla fine è arrivato... cdk.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Lunedì alle 22:45)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Comunque ieri abbiamo giocato benissimo era più sensato essere arrabbiati dopo la vittoria con la fiorentina.
> 
> Il calcio ha comunque una componente casuale e ieri abbiamo fatto un ottima partita.



Non tanto secondo me, siamo stati sterili e confusionari nell'ultimo passaggio contro una Roma insignificante.
Ieri la Roma contro una squadra in palla avrebbe tranquillamente perso 4-2, era la sua classica giornata no da imbarcata.
Ma noi non abbiamo praticamente mai impensierito il loro portiere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 22:49)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non tanto secondo me, siamo stati sterili e confusionari nell'ultimo passaggio contro una Roma insignificante.
> Ieri la Roma contro una squadra in palla avrebbe tranquillamente perso 4-2, era la sua classica giornata no da imbarcata.
> Ma noi non abbiamo praticamente mai impensierito il loro portiere.


vero,però eravamo in controllo e Pioli ha sminchiato tutto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Lunedì alle 23:04)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io considero Pioli un ottimo allenatore che ci può dare tanto in futuro. Certo sbaglia anche lui (io ieri mai nella vita avrei tolto Giroud), ma sono straconvinto per esempio che se fosse l'allenatore dell'inter al posto di Inzaghi l'inter avrebbe 7/8 punti in più...Pioli è uno che fa rendere i giocatori al meglio ed anche al di sopra delle proprie possibilità...
> P.s. se il Milan vince il 18 con L'Inter per me Pioli può restare per i prossimi 5 anni


pioli è un allenatore che fa rendere al max e oltre giocatori emergenti o mediocri i nostri corrono come disperati
sarei curioso di vederlo allenare rose top


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 23:13)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> pioli è un allenatore che fa rendere al max e oltre giocatori emergenti o mediocri i nostri corrono come disperati
> sarei curioso di vederlo allenare rose top


in un top club dura come il gatto in tangenziale


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Lunedì alle 23:32)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> in un top club dura come il gatto in tangenziale


alle 7 e mezzo di mattina


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Martedì alle 02:37)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè spalletti che non ha mai vinto niente e che l'anno scorso a metà campionato è sparito è meglio di Pioli? O Gasperini che l'unica volta che è andato in una grande squadra è durato 4 partite e che l'anno prossimo andrà al genoa anche in serie B? Gli altri due, che non sono particolarmente meglio di Pioli, x farli venire al Milan lì devi pagare 3 volte lo stipendio di Pioli.


Erano solo esempi.


----------



## Manue (Martedì alle 13:10)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio vincere tutto e subito,voglio che le partite non vengano buttate nel cesso. Poi si vince e si perde quello è chiaro.pioli è da tempo che non ci capisce più niente



Chi vuoi farci sedere al posto di Pioli ?


----------



## morokan (Martedì alle 13:21)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non tanto secondo me, siamo stati sterili e confusionari nell'ultimo passaggio contro una Roma insignificante.
> Ieri la Roma contro una squadra in palla avrebbe tranquillamente perso 4-2, era la sua classica giornata no da imbarcata.
> Ma noi non abbiamo praticamente mai impensierito il loro portiere.


Ma perché non si prende mai in considerazione l'idea, che forse, e sottolineo forse, la Roma ha fatto una partitaccia, perché il Milan è stato nettamente più forte, da annichilire l'avversario?


----------



## MagicBox (Martedì alle 13:23)

a parer mio è un po’ eccessivo parlare di Pioli Out…c’è da dire che potrebbe fare meglio, anche molto meglio in alcuni casi, e ogni tanto un minimo di autocritica sarebbe ben accetta…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Martedì alle 13:24)

morokan ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si prende mai in considerazione l'idea, che forse, e sottolineo forse, la Roma ha fatto una partitaccia, perché il Milan è stato nettamente più forte, da annichilire l'avversario?



SInceramente io non ho visto nessun annichilimento, ho visto solo del non gioco. Patricio quasi inoperoso come Dracula. L'abbiamo semplicemente controllata fino all'87.


----------



## Devil man (Martedì alle 13:27)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo secondo me Pioli deve rimanere, innanzitutto fatemi dei nomi sensati che vorreste al posto suo, nomi veritieri per favore non nominatemi novelli santoni del campionato olandese o portoghese ma neanche nomi come Garcia o Petkovic che non ne azzeccano una da anni. Pioli ha creato un gruppo di giovani ben amalgamati è aziendalista e mi sembra sia benvoluto dalla squadra. Essere aziendalista è un pregio vedasi Conte o Mou che criticano anche pubblicamente i giocatori in rosa per poi pretenderne altri. Comportamenti che non creano certo spirito di squadra. Purtroppo la rosa è scarna ieri se aveva in panca lo svedese dalle chiappe tatuate o il belga certamente non metteva Cdk a fare il centravanti ma questo passa il convento e Pobega e Vranks come giustamente detto da altri sono giovani fanno cose buone e cose meno buone , ieri forse poteva mettere Baka (tanto non raggiunge le 14 presenze) o inventarsi qualcosa ma i giocatori sono quelli. Ricordo poi che partite assurde le hanno pareggiate o perse anche Guardiola o Ancelotti con cambi e rose ben più corpose del Milan di oggi. È l'allenatore giusto bisognerebbe investire di più sul mercato ma anche nel settore medico sanitario per evitare errori dinpreoarazione.


Carletto o Gasperini


----------



## Devil man (Martedì alle 13:29)

Manue ha scritto:


> Chi vuoi farci sedere al posto di Pioli ?


Carletto o Gasperini


----------



## Manue (Martedì alle 13:34)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Carletto o Gasperini


Va be Gasperini fa ridere, finchè le bombe funzionavano a Bg tutto ok...
poi nulla più totale.

Carletto dici, 
il Milan non può permetterselo.


----------



## morokan (Martedì alle 13:34)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> SInceramente io non ho visto nessun annichilimento, ho visto solo del non gioco. Patricio quasi inoperoso come Dracula. L'abbiamo semplicemente controllata fino all'87.


Scusami, ma a parte i 2 gol negli ultimi minuti.....quante volte è andata al tiro la Roma? Non passava la sua metà campo, io la chiamo superiorità, poi se mi dici che abbiamo fatto un punto ti do ragione, ma con il Napoli abbiamo fatto una partita analoga ed abbiamo fatto peggio..0 punti, ma abbiamo ucciso l'avversario


----------



## Devil man (Martedì alle 13:36)

Manue ha scritto:


> Va be Gasperini fa ridere, finchè le bombe funzionavano a Bg tutto ok...
> poi nulla più totale.
> 
> Carletto dici,
> il Milan non può permetterselo.


se lo ha preso il Napoli perchè noi non possiamo


----------



## Albijol (Martedì alle 13:37)

Ma Maldini out quando?


----------



## Devil man (Martedì alle 13:37)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma Maldini out quando?


io spero mai, prima Jerry Out


----------



## DaveD (Martedì alle 13:44)

Rangnick è libero


----------



## Manue (Martedì alle 13:45)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se lo ha preso il Napoli perchè noi non possiamo


Suona strano il tuo commento, noi si fa fatica a rinnovare contratti per differenze inferiori al milione di euro.
Il Napoli spese 81 mln di euro per un giocatore, 
secondo te la proprietà del Milan spenderebbe mai tutti quei soldi per un singolo giocatore ?

Inoltre, 
7 lordi a Pioli + 10 lordi minimo a Carletto.. fanno 17

L'attuale proprietà spenderebbe 17mln annui per il mister ?

Quando si dice che Pioli è il meglio, ad oggi, che possiamo permetterci, 
è perché purtroppo questo è .


----------



## mil77 (Martedì alle 13:47)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non tanto secondo me, siamo stati sterili e confusionari nell'ultimo passaggio contro una Roma insignificante.
> Ieri la Roma contro una squadra in palla avrebbe tranquillamente perso 4-2, era la sua classica giornata no da imbarcata.
> Ma noi non abbiamo praticamente mai impensierito il loro portiere.


Beh fare 4 gol alla Roma la vedo un po dura...nelle ultime 16 partite solo una volta aveva preso più di un gol...se c'è una cosa che sa fare bene la Roma è difendersi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Martedì alle 13:56)

morokan ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma a parte i 2 gol negli ultimi minuti.....quante volte è andata al tiro la Roma? Non passava la sua metà campo, io la chiamo superiorità, poi se mi dici che abbiamo fatto un punto ti do ragione, ma con il Napoli abbiamo fatto una partita analoga ed abbiamo fatto peggio..0 punti, ma abbiamo ucciso l'avversario



Con il Napoli avevamo giocato una grandissima partita, mi avevano proprio dato l'impressione di una squadra messa alle corde per grandi meriti nostri. Il risultato in quel caso lo trovai davvero ingiusto.

Domenica ho visto una partita noiosissima e tanta sterilità/imprecisone da parte nostra , davanti a una Roma nullafacente. Secondo me se avessimo giocato veramente bene, la Roma sarebbe affondata, ma è una mia considerazione per ipotesi senza la controprova.

Comunque non ne faccio una particolare colpa. Se avessimo mantenuto il controllo fino alla fine sarebbe stata una prova matura di solidità, in ogni caso una prova positiva pur senza gioco spumeggiante. La Juve ne vince così giocando ancor peggio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:44)

Rinnovo la discussione dopo Milan toro:

PIOLI OUT!


----------



## Antokkmilan (Mercoledì alle 23:45)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Rinnovo la discussione dopo Milan toro:
> 
> PIOLI OUT!


Chi metti al suo posto ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Mercoledì alle 23:47)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Chi metti al suo posto ?


Maldini, così ce lo leviamo dalle palle dalla dirigenza e forse come allenatore se la cava meglio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:47)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Chi metti al suo posto ?


a sto punto un traghettatore che ci porti a fine stagione,


----------



## Trumpusconi (Mercoledì alle 23:49)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Rinnovo la discussione dopo Milan toro:
> 
> PIOLI OUT!


Tu ne hai fatto proprio una crociata personale eh... bah


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:50)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tu ne hai fatto proprio una crociata personale eh... bah


Non penso di essere l'unico


----------



## Antokkmilan (Mercoledì alle 23:51)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> a sto punto un traghettatore che ci porti a fine stagione,


Il traghettatore “serve” quando l’allenatore jn carica non ha più il controllo della squadra; non mi sembra nel contesto ora. Secondi in classifica, ottavi di finale da giocare quindi la squadra è linea con gli obiettivi.


----------



## Devil man (Mercoledì alle 23:51)

Eccomi mi aggrego, lo avevo detto che alla prossima strunzata salivo sul carro... Questo è andato di testa

#Pioliout


----------



## Raryof (Mercoledì alle 23:54)

Per il suo bene andrà cacciato, non è fatto per rimanere alla guida di un club del genere dopo aver già vinto, perché questa cosa lo sta distruggendo e gli sta facendo perdere la testa.
Il Milan torni nelle mani di un pezzo grosso, di un allenatore all'altezza della piazza e della sua storia, non uno che con credito infinito ci sta facendo fare figure di cacca incredibili per nulla.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:54)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Il traghettatore “serve” quando l’allenatore jn carica non ha più il controllo della squadra; non mi sembra nel contesto ora. Secondi in classifica, ottavi di finale da giocare quindi la squadra è linea con gli obiettivi.


infatti il controllo non ce l'ha più. Si è montato la testa, è solo dannoso


----------



## Trumpusconi (Mercoledì alle 23:55)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per il suo bene andrà cacciato, non è fatto per rimanere alla guida di un club del genere dopo aver già vinto, perché questa cosa lo sta distruggendo e gli sta facendo perdere la testa.
> Il Milan torni nelle mani di un pezzo grosso, di un allenatore all'altezza della piazza e della sua storia, non uno che con credito infinito ci sta facendo fare figure di cacca incredibili per nulla.


Mi ricordi nella nostra storia UN allenatore di successo che sia arrivato qui giù grande e non lo sia diventato con noi?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:55)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Eccomi mi aggrego, lo avevo detto che alla prossima strunzata salivo sul carro... Questo è andato di testa
> 
> #Pioliout


Bravo, così si fa. PIOLI OUT. Anche @OrgoglioMilanista è uno dei nostri.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Mercoledì alle 23:57)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per il suo bene andrà cacciato, non è fatto per rimanere alla guida di un club del genere dopo aver già vinto, perché questa cosa lo sta distruggendo e gli sta facendo perdere la testa.
> Il Milan torni nelle mani di un pezzo grosso, di un allenatore all'altezza della piazza e della sua storia, non uno che con credito infinito ci sta facendo fare figure di cacca incredibili per nulla.


Ma cosa pensi che i grandi allenatori all “altezza” non perdano mai? Guardiola con uno squadrone sta facendo un campionato sotto le aspettative contro un arsenal veramente poca roba rispetto al suo city.


----------



## Blu71 (Mercoledì alle 23:57)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> a sto punto un traghettatore che ci porti a fine stagione,



Caronte


----------



## Antokkmilan (Mercoledì alle 23:58)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> infatti il controllo non ce l'ha più. Si è montato la testa, è solo dannoso


Come fai a dire che non c’è l’ha più ? non puoi basare tutto su una partita storta. Quella con la Roma non la vinto perché è un errore, e gli errori gli fanno tutti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:58)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma cosa pensi che i grandi allenatori all “altezza” non perdano mai? Guardiola con uno squadrone sta facendo un campionato sotto le aspettative contro un arsenal veramente poca roba rispetto al suo city.


Qui il fatto è che non ci sta capendo più niente, non è questione di perdere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Mercoledì alle 23:59)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Caronte



Caronte va pagato con una moneta, noi non abbiamo nemmeno quella.


----------



## Blu71 (Mercoledì alle 23:59)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Caronte va pagato con una moneta, noi non abbiamo nemmeno quella.



La mette @KILPIN_91


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:00)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Bravo, così si fa. PIOLI OUT. Anche @OrgoglioMilanista è uno dei nostri.


Giuro che non sono una persona violenta, ma lo prenderei a sberle a sto montato di Pioli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:00)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Come fai a dire che non c’è l’ha più ? non puoi basare tutto su una partita storta. Quella con la Roma non la vinto perché è un errore, e gli errori gli fanno tutti.


le partite storte non sono solo quelle di oggi e Roma. Sono già tante. Sassuolo,Cremona,Chelsea a Londra,oggi,Roma...sono già tantine.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:00)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Qui il fatto è che non ci sta capendo più niente, non è questione di perdere.


Se a marzo, il Milan ( di pioli), dovesse scendere al quinto posto( quindi con ancora tante partite da giocare per entrare in champions) è, fuori dalla champions, fuori dalla super coppa allora si va mandato via.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:01)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Giuro che non sono una persona violenta, ma *lo prenderei a sberle a sto montato di Pioli.*



Prima o dopo essere diventato presidente?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:02)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima o dopo essere diventato presidente?



Prima e dopo


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:04)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> le partite storte non sono solo quelle di oggi e Roma. Sono già tante. Sassuolo,Cremona,Chelsea a Londra,oggi,Roma...sono già tantine.


Quindi bisognava vincerle tutte ?


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:04)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Prima e dopo



Si ma portati anche @KILPIN_91 così si sfoga


----------



## Raryof (Ieri alle 00:05)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi ricordi nella nostra storia UN allenatore di successo che sia arrivato qui giù grande e non lo sia diventato con noi?


Ben detto, bella domanda, allora ti dico subito chi non lo diventerà da noi, PIOLI.
E per pezzo grosso intendo uno di livello internazionale, abituato come minimo ai grandi palcoscenici, mi sembra plateale che Pioli non possa andare oltre questo livello, vinco non vinco, dai, lo hai visto stasera, lo vedrai in campionato dove topperà ancora, non c'è proprio il motivo per cui dovremmo concedergli credito infinito se poi alla fine della fiera non vale tutto questo entusiasmo o sicurezza, perché non è uno che potrà diventare niente più di quello che vediamo oggi, un allenatore che va in palla e si autodistrugge dietro convinzioni nulle e solo sue e un gioco vecchio, prevedibile dove gli attaccanti sembrano dei difensori avversari.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:05)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si ma portati anche @KILPIN_91 così si sfoga



Per lui porto la moglie di Chalanoglu, così si sfoga veramente bene e in maniera seria


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:06)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ben detto, bella domanda, allora ti dico subito chi non lo diventerà da noi, PIOLI.
> E per pezzo grosso intendo uno di livello internazionale, abituato come minimo ai grandi palcoscenici, mi sembra plateale che Pioli non possa andare oltre questo livello, vinco non vinco, dai, lo hai visto stasera, lo vedrai in campionato dove topperà ancora, non c'è proprio il motivo per cui dovremmo concedergli credito infinito se poi alla fine della fiera non vale tutto questo entusiasmo o sicurezza, perché non è uno che potrà diventare niente più di quello che vediamo oggi, un allenatore che va in palla e si autodistrugge dietro convinzioni nulle e solo sue e un gioco vecchio, prevedibile dove gli attaccanti sembrano dei difensori avversari.


Be pioli il campionato l’ha vinto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:06)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi bisognava vincerle tutte ?


Il Napoli lo sta facendo, ne ha persa solo 1 in 5 mesi. In sto campionato ridicolo bisogna vincerle quasi tutte perché ci sono almeno 10 squadre impresentabili.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:07)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per lui porto la moglie di Chalanoglu, così si sfoga veramente bene e in maniera seria



Povero @KILPIN_91 dopo questa sua crociata nemmeno la gioia di roba di prima mano


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:08)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli lo sta facendo, ne ha persa solo 1 in 5 mesi. In sto campionato ridicolo bisogna vincerle quasi tutte perché ci sono almeno 10 squadre impresentabili.


Le sta vincendo tutte è questo non posso che togliermi il cappello davanti a questa squadra che sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Ma questo non vuol dire nulla come vedi…sono bravi loro che stanno andando oltre le aspettative, il Milan è linea con i suoi obiettivi insieme a Inter, Juve.


----------



## Raryof (Ieri alle 00:08)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Be pioli il campionato l’ha vinto


Sì è anche riuscito a far figure di cacca come stasera, poi adesso vediamo che succede, ad occhio sembra che il gruppo lo abbia mollato, non c'è gioco, voglia, nulla.
Dov'è il genio qui? come ne esce? mettendo Kessie?


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:09)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli lo sta facendo, ne ha persa solo 1 in 5 mesi. In sto campionato ridicolo bisogna vincerle quasi tutte perché ci sono almeno 10 squadre impresentabili.



Si ma tanto il Campionato lo vincono i ladri.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:09)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si ma tanto il Campionato lo vincono i ladri.


Vediamo, per me no. Vince il Napoli


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:10)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì è anche riuscito a far figure di cacca come stasera, poi adesso vediamo che succede, ad occhio sembra che il gruppo lo abbia mollato, non c'è gioco, voglia, nulla.
> Dov'è il genio qui? come ne esce? mettendo Kessie?


Va be la figuaracce le fanno tutti gli allenatori…ieri se non fosse entrato quel mezzo tirello di Lautaro, l’Inter sarebbe uscita contro una squadraccia di serie B. Come vedi il calcio è fatto anche da episodi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (Ieri alle 00:10)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ben detto, bella domanda, allora ti dico subito chi non lo diventerà da noi, PIOLI.
> E per pezzo grosso intendo uno di livello internazionale, abituato come minimo ai grandi palcoscenici, mi sembra plateale che Pioli non possa andare oltre questo livello, vinco non vinco, dai, lo hai visto stasera, lo vedrai in campionato dove topperà ancora, non c'è proprio il motivo per cui dovremmo concedergli credito infinito se poi alla fine della fiera non vale tutto questo entusiasmo o sicurezza, perché non è uno che potrà diventare niente più di quello che vediamo oggi, un allenatore che va in palla e si autodistrugge dietro convinzioni nulle e solo sue e un gioco vecchio, prevedibile dove gli attaccanti sembrano dei difensori avversari.


Perdonami, ma secondo me hai un'idea un po idealizzata dei top manager.
Prendi Carlo Ancelotti nostro: solo io mi ricordo lo schifo clamoroso che ha fatto nel 2007-2009 post atene? 
Portando uno squadrone in europa league (e uscendo malissimo l'anno dopo)? 
Le innumerevoli partite affrontate dormendo in panca senza cambiare nulla? 
Io allo stadio in quegli anni così arrabbiato non lo sono stato ne prima ne dopo. 

Il caro Guardiola che non vince una CL dal 15/18 nonostante paccate di milioni spesi a caso? 
Klopp che fino ai 51 anni veniva definito il perdente per eccellenza perchè praticamente ogni finale che gli capitava per le mani la perdeva? 
Mourinho che è diventato l'ombra di se stesso da 10 anni a questa parte? 
Allegri che manco te lo sto a dire come vince le partite con la Rube? 
O Limone inzaghi che è riuscito a perdere uno scudo con una squadra molto piu forte di tutte le altre?


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:11)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Vediamo, per me no. Vince il Napoli



La Juve sta recuperando tutti o quasi e gol non ne prende.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:11)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Va be la figuaracce le fanno tutti gli allenatori…ieri se non fosse entrato quel mezzo tirello di Lautaro, l’Inter sarebbe uscita contro una squadraccia di serie B. Come vedi il calcio è fatto anche da episodi.


averceli i Lautaro. Noi giriamo in attacco con gente impresentabile.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:11)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma secondo me hai un'idea un po idealizzata dei top manager.
> Prendi Carlo Ancelotti nostro: solo io mi ricordo lo schifo clamoroso che ha fatto nel 2007-2009 post atene?
> Portando uno squadrone in europa league (e uscendo malissimo l'anno dopo)?
> Le innumerevoli partite affrontate dormendo in panca senza cambiare nulla?
> ...


Condivido tutto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:12)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juve sta recuperando tutti o quasi e gol non ne prende.


Non può girare sempre bene


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:12)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Povero @KILPIN_91 dopo questa sua crociata nemmeno la gioia di roba di prima mano



Eh vabbe. Sempre meglio un usato garantito che una sega nuova


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:13)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non può girare sempre bene



Ovvio ma vale anche per il Napoli.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:14)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> averceli i Lautaro. Noi giriamo in attacco con gente impresentabile.


Lautaro? pensi che sia tanto meglio di Giroud? per me è un buon giocatore ma non è sto fenomeno come si dice


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:15)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Eh vabbe. Sempre meglio un usato garantito che una sega nuova



Mio Lord se @KILPIN_91 vince la crociata contro Pioli secondo me si accontenta di poco


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:15)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Lautaro? pensi che sia tanto meglio di Giroud? per me è un buon giocatore ma non è sto fenomeno come si dice


 Si ma lui è giovane e ha margini di miglioramento. Ma non è tanto quello. È che non abbiamo alternative.


----------



## Raryof (Ieri alle 00:16)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma secondo me hai un'idea un po idealizzata dei top manager.
> Prendi Carlo Ancelotti nostro: solo io mi ricordo lo schifo clamoroso che ha fatto nel 2007-2009 post atene?
> Portando uno squadrone in europa league (e uscendo malissimo l'anno dopo)?
> Le innumerevoli partite affrontate dormendo in panca senza cambiare nulla?
> ...


Ti dico questo, Pioli sta semplicemente venendo schiacciato da quello che è il bestione Milan che ha appena vinto, è normalissimo, prevedibile, in quel caso non serve l'allenatore capace di schierare bene la squadra ma il carattere per non farsi ingolosire e provare a fare robe nuove, incredibili, illuminanti, come può essere partecipare ad una coppetta del genere col chiaro intento di perdere, come se uno come lui potesse permettersi di schifare la qualsiasi coppa, tanto che quest'anno ha dimostrato di non averci capito molto a livello di giocatori e lo abbiamo visto con i nuovi, i vecchi invece sono sempre lì ma più demotivati, il gruppo non penso segua più le sue indicazioni, i giovani non si sono inseriti e i senatori giocano un po' per conto proprio, qui sarebbe servito l'uomo Pioli e non il tattico, per me a livello umano lui è simpatico, ben visto, ma non va oltre, qui servirebbe ormai un profilo diverso anche per staccarsi dal Milan pandemico che vediamo ancora oggi e a cui in tante hanno preso le misure.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:16)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Lautaro? pensi che sia tanto meglio di Giroud? per me è un buon giocatore ma non è sto fenomeno come si dice



Lautaro non è un fenomeno, è un buon giocatore molto pompato dagli sfinteristi, però si sbatte parecchio. Corre un sacco e ci mette sempre la cazzimma. Giroud fa quel che puo' ma è vecchio e lento. Ci servirebbe uno col carattere di Lautaro in attacco, non lui perché mi sta sulle palle a livelli altissimi.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:17)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si ma lui è giovane e ha margini di miglioramento. Ma non è tanto quello. È che non abbiamo alternative.



Lautaro quanto costa?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:17)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lautaro quanto costa?


 90 milioni?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:18)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mio Lord se @KILPIN_91 vince la crociata contro Pioli secondo me si accontenta di poco



Ho paura che il "poco" di @KILPIN_91 sia il tanto della maggior parte delle persone


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:18)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> 90 milioni?



Ecco, fatti il viaggio con @OrgoglioMilanista


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:20)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco, fatti il viaggio con @OrgoglioMilanista



Sai cosa vorrei di Lautaro? Prova ad immaginare o meglio a cercare su Google


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:20)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho paura che il "poco" di @KILPIN_91 sia il tanto della maggior parte delle persone



Buon per lui. L’importante è che si calmi un poco perché altrimenti a fine stagione non ci arriva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 00:21)

*Ragazzi se continuate la chat chiudiamo.*


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:21)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai cosa vorrei di Lautaro? Prova ad immaginare o meglio a cercare su Google



Non ho dubbi: l’intelligenza


----------



## Trumpusconi (Ieri alle 00:22)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lautaro non è un fenomeno, è un buon giocatore molto pompato dagli sfinteristi, però si sbatte parecchio. Corre un sacco e ci mette sempre la cazzimma. Giroud fa quel che puo' ma è vecchio e lento. Ci servirebbe uno col carattere di Lautaro in attacco, non lui perché mi sta sulle palle a livelli altissimi.


Più che altro, è un giocatore moderno.
I vari Ibra, Giroud, Dzeko, Quagliarella fanno parte di un calcio antico, restano ancora a galla perchè hanno una grande classe ma il calcio si è evoluto e quei rapaci d'area non li usa piu nessuno, serve gente mobile, fisicata, veloce e con cazzimma.
O ti chiami Benzema/Lewandoski/CR7, oppure sei un giocatore comunque inferiore.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:22)

Il problema è che il tifoso è umorale, quando vince va bene, quando non vince parte subito l’ispezione per trovare il colpevole, quando alla fine è solo sport; come vuole vincere il Milan, vuole vincere anche la squadra avversaria. Non puoi vincere tutte le partire anche se sulla carta sei più forte. Certo la delusione rimane, ma certe volte bisogna fare anche i complimenti agli avversari.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:23)

Tornando doverosamente al topic: per me Pioli resterà anche il prossimo anno a meno che non riesca ad arrivare in CL.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:24)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Più che altro, è un giocatore moderno.
> I vari Ibra, Giroud, Dzeko, Quagliarella fanno parte di un calcio antico, restano ancora a galla perchè hanno una grande classe ma il calcio si è evoluto e quei rapaci d'area non li usa piu nessuno, serve gente mobile, fisicata, veloce e con cazzimma.
> O ti chiami Benzema/Lewandoski/CR7, oppure sei un giocatore comunque inferiore.


concordo


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:25)

Ormai la politica societaria dovrebbe essere chiara: qualificazione per la CL e partecipazione senza ambizioni.

Perché mai prendere un tecnico che pretende più soldi ed un mercato vero?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:26)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il tifoso è umorale, quando vince va bene, quando non vince parte subito l’ispezione per trovare il colpevole, quando alla fine è solo sport; come vuole vincere il Milan, vuole vincere anche la squadra avversaria. Non puoi vincere tutte le partire anche se sulla carta sei più forte. Certo la delusione rimane, ma certe volte bisogna fare anche i complimenti agli avversari.


Non sto cercando colpevoli,ritengo il "ciclo" di Pioli finito. Ormai a 60 anni cosa vuoi fare di più?


----------



## Trumpusconi (Ieri alle 00:27)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tornando doverosamente al topic: per me Pioli resterà anche il prossimo anno a meno che non riesca ad arrivare in CL.


L'obeittivo stagionale, finchè non si fanno investimenti, resta 
- Quarto posto 
- Qualificazione ottavi CL 
- Varie ed eventuali supercoppa/coppa italia non dirimenti per la valutazione finale 

E onestamente, finisse la stagione con noi fuori col Tottenham e quarti in campionato, va bene così.
Se vogliamo piu ambizioni, dobbiamo alzare l'asticella degli investimenti.
Se pioli finisce fuori dalla CL, va esonerato.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:27)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non sto cercando colpevoli,ritengo il "ciclo" di Pioli finito. Ormai a 60 anni cosa vuoi fare di più?


Dimmi almeno su quali basi? magari hai ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:30)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'obeittivo stagionale, finchè non si fanno investimenti, resta
> - Quarto posto
> - Qualificazione ottavi CL
> - Varie ed eventuali supercoppa/coppa italia non dirimenti per la valutazione finale
> ...



Esatto. Se entra tra le prime quattro è inutile sperare in un cambio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:32)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Dimmi almeno su quali basi? magari hai ragione.


sulle basi che ha dato il massimo. Ha esaurito le risorse che può dare. Non ha più la situazione in mano è evidente.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:33)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non sto cercando colpevoli,ritengo il "ciclo" di Pioli finito. Ormai a 60 anni cosa vuoi fare di più?



IL ciclo di Pioli finirà quando non farà più comodo a questa proprietà.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:34)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sulle basi che ha dato il massimo. Ha esaurito le risorse che può dare. Non ha più la situazione in mano è evidente.


Va bene è una tua opinione ma è abbastanza riduttiva. Dimmi su quali basi pensi tutto ciò?!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:34)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> IL ciclo di Pioli finirà quando non farà più comodo a questa proprietà.


cioè mai? Alla proprietà va bene un parafulmine come Pioli,che non si lamenta mai del mercato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:35)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Va bene è una tua opinione ma è abbastanza riduttiva. Dimmi su quali basi pensi tutto ciò?!


Non lo segue più nessuno,la squadra va troppo per i cavoli suoi,non c'è più cazzimma, non c'è più fame,i moduli sbagliati ogni volta, cambi sbagliati, esperimenti continui ecc ecc


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:36)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> IL ciclo di Pioli finirà quando non farà più comodo a questa proprietà.



Purtroppo assieme al ciclo Pioli finirà anche il fegato di molti tifosi Milanisti, perché significherebbe che Pioli verrà cacciato troppo tardi. 
Credo comunque che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:37)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cioè mai? Alla proprietà va bene un parafulmine come Pioli,che non si lamenta mai del mercato.



Ti sei risposto da solo. Pioli è un dipendente: finché fa gli interessi del padrone resta.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:38)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cioè mai? Alla proprietà va bene un parafulmine come Pioli,che non si lamenta mai del mercato.


Ma il concetto è: se un allenatore come pioli ha dimostrato di vincere senza mercato, vuol dire che non è obbligatorio spendere milioni su milioni per vincere. Perché il city- Psg non vincono mai la champions? eppure dovrebbero avere vagonate di champions ma non mi risulta sia così.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:38)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo. Pioli è un dipendente: finché fa gli interessi del padrone resta.


allora è un senzapalle. Uno ambizioso si dimette


----------



## Raryof (Ieri alle 00:39)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se entra tra le prime quattro è inutile sperare in un cambio.


E allora lo stipendio deve essere tagliato, 1,5 mln l'anno, si torna Giannino, quarto posto at best.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:40)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> allora è un senzapalle. Uno ambizioso si dimette



Per andare dove? Lo aspettano a Madrid?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:41)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per andare dove? Lo aspettano a Madrid?


per rimanere in A. La sua dimensione massima


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:45)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma il concetto è: se un allenatore come pioli ha dimostrato di vincere senza mercato, vuol dire che non è obbligatorio spendere milioni su milioni per vincere. Perché il city- Psg non vincono mai la champions? eppure dovrebbero avere vagonate di champions ma non mi risulta sia così.



Madonna mia, sempre sti paragoni. 

C'è una bella differenza tra: Investire tanto, lottare per vincere ogni anno tutti i trofei disponibili e non investire per niente e vincere quando va bene e partire già sconfitti in Champions. 

Oltretutto Psg e City quanti scudetti hanno vinto? Vogliamo veramente paragonare le loro situazioni alle nostre? 
Anche il Leicester ha vinto la premier qualche anno fa, quindi quello sarebbe il modello da seguire?


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:47)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E allora lo stipendio deve essere tagliato, 1,5 mln l'anno, si torna Giannino, quarto posto at best.



Magari lo pagano bene per arrivare in CL e specularci. Se poi vince un campionato è un incidente di percorso e fanno finta di nulla. Rivincerlo creerebbe troppo aspettative nei tifosi (memori dei fasti di Silvio) che loro non hanno alcun interesse a soddisfare.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 00:49)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Madonna mia, sempre sti paragoni.
> 
> C'è una bella differenza tra: Investire tanto, lottare per vincere ogni anno tutti i trofei disponibili e non investire per niente e vincere quando va bene e partire già sconfitti in Champions.
> 
> ...


Ma il Milan non mi sembra che non stia lottando per gli obiettivi o sbaglio ? il Napoli quest’anno è una delle squadre più forti d’Europa e merita solo applausi, non è colpa del Milan che il suo campionato lo sta facendo e siamo ancora in lotta per tre obiettivi. Il Leicester ha smantellato la squadra il Milan no anzi…c’è una netta differenza. Ps il Milan è ancora in fase di costruzione, aspettiamo prima di criticare.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Ieri alle 00:49)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Caronte va pagato con una moneta, noi non abbiamo nemmeno quella.


Gli diamo quelle di cioccolato
Da bimbo ne andavo matto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:51)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan non mi sembra che non stia lottando per gli obiettivi o sbaglio ? il Napoli quest’anno è una delle squadre più forti d’Europa e merita solo applausi, non è colpa del Milan che il suo campionato lo sta facendo e siamo ancora in lotta per tre obiettivi. Il Leicester ha smantellato la squadra il Milan no anzi…c’è una netta differenza. Ps il Milan è ancora in fase di costruzione, aspettiamo prima di criticare.



Il Milan lotta per lo scudetto ad andar bene, esce dalla coppetta contro il Torino in 10 e sa già che non andrà lontano in Champions. 

Il PSG vince tutto in Francia e sa di poter vincere la Champions ogni anno. 

C'è una bella differenza.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Ieri alle 00:51)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Giuro che non sono una persona violenta, ma lo prenderei a sberle a sto montato di Pioli.


Solo se giuri sulla testa del garante


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:51)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> per rimanere in A. La sua dimensione massima



Allena già la squadra più prestigiosa d’Italia. Rassegnati, come ha spiegato @Trumpusconi, il suo, esonero ci sarebbe solo in caso di mancata qualificazione alla prossima CL.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:55)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allena già la squadra più prestigiosa d’Italia. Rassegnati, come ha spiegato @Trumpusconi, il suo, esonero ci sarebbe solo in caso di mancata qualificazione alla prossima CL.


Mi devo rassegnare a un Milan mediocre dunque. Non solo come proprietario, ma anche come guida tecnica.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 00:57)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi devo rassegnare a un Milan mediocre dunque. Non solo come proprietario, ma anche come guida tecnica.



Se il proprietario è ambizioso ingaggia un tecnico ambizioso e gli da i calciatori per vincere non per partecipare.

L’ultimo Silvio prendeva tecnici scarsi e li riempiva di pippe perché non aveva più bisogno del Milan.


----------



## Antokkmilan (Ieri alle 02:40)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Milan lotta per lo scudetto ad andar bene, esce dalla coppetta contro il Torino in 10 e sa già che non andrà lontano in Champions.
> 
> Il PSG vince tutto in Francia e sa di poter vincere la Champions ogni anno.
> 
> C'è una bella differenza.


E non la vince mai. In Francia perdonami ma è un campionato abbastanza mediocre. Sarebbe fallimentare non vincerlo dopo tutti questi investimenti


----------

